# Spieletest - Starcraft 2 im Test: Ein neues Blizzard-Meisterwerk nach rund 7 Jahren Entwicklungszeit?



## Felix Schuetz (30. Juli 2010)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,766063


----------



## N7ghty (30. Juli 2010)

Stimme beim Missionsdesign absolut zu, hab das genauso gesehen


----------



## nolleX (30. Juli 2010)

Ich liebe das Spiel...


----------



## AndreasMaier (30. Juli 2010)

Nach meiner Meinung ist die Wertung ein bisschen ungerecht. Sie liegt zwar nicht meilenweit daneben, aber mindestens 94% hat das Spiel verdient. Vielleicht sogar noch mehr. Wobei ich erst geschätzte 10 Missionen gespielt habe.


----------



## JulianKupsch (30. Juli 2010)

Ich finde Rayners Stimme auch nicht optimal, aber man gewöhnt sich schnell daran...und er macht seine Sache, wie ich finde, eigentlich ganz gut... und da er ja auch im ersten Teil so klang, is der Wiedererkennungswert auch da! 

Ansonsten bin ich hellauf begeistert bisher von diesem Spiel...ich freu mich jedesmal über die Idee, die Blizzard in jede MIssion steckt. Ich kann eure Kritikpunkte eigentlich alle nachvollziehen, aber es hängt da jedesmal doch vom subjektiven Empfinden ab, weshalb auch eine andere Wertung möglich wäre. (z.B. fand ich die Protoss-Missionen alle toll und in jeglicher Hinsicht zufriedenstellend)

Meine Wertung wäre auch in etwa 94! Die 90 sind mir zu wenig...vorallem wenn ich an eure Bewertung von einem Wawn of War 2 mit 91% damals denke ;P

Dennoch sehr schöner und detaillierter Test!


----------



## Heavyflame (30. Juli 2010)

Überbewertet! Ich sage nicht das es schlecht ist. Aber dafür das das Spiel nichts neues bietet sind mehr als 89% nicht gerechtfertigt. Und das neue Bnet ist schlechter als das alte.


----------



## Pisselmann (30. Juli 2010)

Also ich finde das Spiel nahe zu Perfekt, ich sehe auch vollkommen ein, dass es in euren Augen nicht perfekt ist, aber hatte schon mit einer 92 Bewertung gerechnet, bin aber auch froh das ihr nicht unter 90 gewertet habt, weil ich sonst überhaupt nicht damit einverstanden wäre.  Aber ihr habt schon richtig gewertet 
Meiner Meinung das beste Strategie-Spiel überhaupt und es ist für mich unter den besten 5-Spielen Aller-Zeiten
Wie seht ihr das? Und was glaubt ihr kommt beim Metascore raus? Also ich würde sagen das es zwischen 96 und 94Punkten bleibt
lg Julian


----------



## KabraxisObliv (30. Juli 2010)

Ich wünschte solch guten Tests, auf die Formulierungen, die Ausführlichkeit und die Details, auf die eingegangen wird, gäbe es nicht nur so selten für die ganz großen Titel der AAA-Klasse, sondern auch mal für ein AA-TItel beispielsweise. 
Aber das ist mit dem Arbeitsaufwand vermutlich nicht ganz vereinbar.

Also, klasse Test. Das heißt ich werde dabei bleiben, und mir das Spiel bald, wenn es noch etwas günstiger wird, zu kaufen, auch wenn mir Echtzeit-Strategie nicht zusagt.


----------



## MrBigX (30. Juli 2010)

Heavyflame schrieb:


> Überbewertet! Ich sage nicht das es schlecht ist. Aber dafür das das Spiel nichts neues bietet sind mehr als 89% nicht gerechtfertigt. Und das neue Bnet ist schlechter als das alte.


Es soll ja nicht neu sondern gut sein.

Mal was anderes: Ich kann mich beim besten Willen nicht mehr daran erinnern wo, aber ich meine gehört zu haben, dass auf einer DVD mehrere Sprachversionen sind. Stimmt das? Vermutlich nicht, aber fragen kostet ja nix ...


----------



## mm78 (30. Juli 2010)

An sich würde ich mir gerne Sc2 holen, um mit den ganzen Blizzard Fanboyz mal richtig schön die Multiplayer Maps durchzuwischen. Aber leider werdet ihr nach 5 Matches und dem beklemmenden Gefühl der Leere im BNet 2.0 ausloggen um wieder die dailies in WoW weiterzumachen.^^

Dann bleiben nur noch irgendwelche 14 jährigen Kiddies übrig, die mit mir die maps durchwischen würden....


----------



## Tut_Ench (30. Juli 2010)

MrBigX schrieb:


> Es soll ja nicht neu sondern gut sein.
> 
> Mal was anderes: Ich kann mich beim besten Willen nicht mehr daran erinnern wo, aber ich meine gehört zu haben, dass auf einer DVD mehrere Sprachversionen sind. Stimmt das? Vermutlich nicht, aber fragen kostet ja nix ...


Auf der DVD sind die anderen Sprachversionen nicht drauf, sobald du das Spiel aber im Battle.net registriert hast, kannst du dir den Client für die anderen Sprachen runterziehen. Der ist ca. 7GB groß.


----------



## TheChicky (30. Juli 2010)

Heavyflame schrieb:


> Überbewertet! Ich sage nicht das es schlecht ist. Aber dafür das das Spiel nichts neues bietet sind mehr als 89% nicht gerechtfertigt. Und das neue Bnet ist schlechter als das alte.


Wieso nichts neues? Hast du schon mal so einen Singleplayer in einem Strategiespiel gesehn?


----------



## BlackP88 (30. Juli 2010)

Heavyflame schrieb:


> Überbewertet! Ich sage nicht das es schlecht ist. Aber dafür das das Spiel nichts neues bietet sind mehr als 89% nicht gerechtfertigt. Und das neue Bnet ist schlechter als das alte.


stumpfe Aussagen mit Argumenten zu untermauern hat noch nie geschadet 



mm78 schrieb:


> An sich würde ich mir gerne Sc2 holen, um mit den ganzen Blizzard Fanboyz mal richtig schön die Multiplayer Maps durchzuwischen. Aber leider werdet ihr nach 5 Matches und dem beklemmenden Gefühl der Leere im BNet 2.0 ausloggen um wieder die dailies in WoW weiterzumachen.^^
> 
> Dann bleiben nur noch irgendwelche 14 jährigen Kiddies übrig, die mit mir die maps durchwischen würden....


Mir erschließt sich nicht der Sinn deines Kommentars   

Nun kurz und knackig zum Test/Spiel. Wenn man das Spiel mit Dawn of War vergleicht, welches 91% bekommen hat, ist eins von beiden SPielen ganz klar falsch bewertet worden (in meinen Augen DoW). Die 90% gehen schon in Ordung, hätte wie einige Vorredner auch etwas mehr vergeben, da ich nicht gedacht hätte das mich das Genre nochmal so fesseln könnte. Habs eig. recht blind gekauft unter der Annahme das ich damit schon keinen Fehler mache, und die Einschätzung hat sich bisher als absolut Richtig herausgestellt.

Absoluter Top-Titel. Nur die Wegfindungsfehler stören mich momentan manchmal doch noch sehr, aber das ist nix, was nicht schon bald weggepatched werden wird (ich bin da mal guter Hoffnung)    Daumen hoch.


----------



## baummonster (30. Juli 2010)

> Einzig in den neuen, echtzeitberechneten Zwischensequenzen beweisen die Grafiker, dass sie doch absolut auf der Höhe der Zeit sind: Die Videos mit ihren knackscharfen Texturen, aufwendigen Lichteffekten und feinenGesichtsanimationen stehen einem vorberechneten Film in fast nichts nach!



Hm, also das mit den knackscharfen Texturen klappt bei mir irgendwie garnich. Gesichter etc sehen wirklich top aus, aber zB die Klamotten (vorallem die Servorüstung von Tychus) sind unter aller Kanone. Kann man das seperat irgendwie einstellen? Mit den regulären Grafik-Einstellungen im Spiel tut sich irgendwie nix


----------



## Kr0n (30. Juli 2010)

"Der Großteil der 29 Missionen" w00t? wieso hab ich nur 26? oO

edit: achso die missionen zum entscheiden... kk :p


----------



## KabraxisObliv (30. Juli 2010)

Was bitte heißt denn "durchwischen" in diesem Zusammenhang? @mm78.


Ich finde es witzig, dass, immer sobald ein Spiel von einigen Leuten geliebt wird, es automatisch sofort welche gibt, die es hassen. Das ist immer so. Aber wirklich immer.
Als würden einige Leute aus Prinzip gegen den Strom schwimmen müssen.


----------



## Rydall (30. Juli 2010)

Ich fühle mich jezt wo ich dass so lese irgend wie irritirt ...

ich habe es mir jeute geholt und ich kannes einfach nicht spilen mein Acc name wird nicht gespeichert geschweige dass ich weiter komme kann mir wehr helfen bitte


----------



## Freak993 (30. Juli 2010)

@Rydall: musst dir auf 
https://us.battle.net/login/en/?ref=https%3A%2F%2Fus.battle.net%2Faccount%2Fmanagement%2Findex.xml&app=bam&cr=true einen Account erstellen, dort das Spiel eintragen und nun sollte alles gehen. Wenns das ist was du meinst ...


----------



## Enisra (30. Juli 2010)

BlackP88 schrieb:


> mm78 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > An sich würde ich mir gerne Sc2 holen, um mit den ganzen Blizzard Fanboyz mal richtig schön die Multiplayer Maps durchzuwischen. Aber leider werdet ihr nach 5 Matches und dem beklemmenden Gefühl der Leere im BNet 2.0 ausloggen um wieder die dailies in WoW weiterzumachen.^^
> ...


Der "Sinn" dahinter ist flamen
allerdings ist die Crux dahinter ist nur, das Flamer alle im Geiste 12 jährige Kiddies sind


----------



## ChristianSchluetter (30. Juli 2010)

Kr0n schrieb:


> "Der Großteil der 29 Missionen" w00t? wieso hab ich nur 26? oO
> 
> edit: achso die missionen zum entscheiden... kk :p


Lol! Ähnlich ging es uns auch. Haben auch dreimal nachgezählt.


----------



## Rydall (30. Juli 2010)

ich versuch´s ma ^^ danke ^^


----------



## Folmion (30. Juli 2010)

Kr0n schrieb:


> "Der Großteil der 29 Missionen" w00t? wieso hab ich nur 26? oO


   Dreimal im Verlauf der Kampagne hast du dich für eine von zwei Möglichkeiten entschieden. Die jeweils andere Möglichkeit führt zu einer anderen Mission.


Die Wertung des Spiels kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Es heißt doch "Spielspaß-Wertung" und nicht "Innovations-Wertung". Hat den Testern Starcraft 2 ernsthaft weniger Spaß gemacht als Dawn of War 2? Oder genausoviel Spaß wie Company of Heroes? Auch Dragon Age: Origins wurde besser bewertet, obwohl das Spiel auf keinen Fall innovativer als Starcraft 2 war und im Gegensatz zu Starcraft 2 hatte DA etliche eher langweilige Stellen und so Abwechslungsreich war es sowieso nicht.
Vor allem finde ich die Wertung lächerlich, wenn man sich die "Kritikpunkte" betrachtet:
Inwiefern z.B. trübt die Missionsauswahl den Spielspaß? Sie ist sicherlich ziemlich sinnlos, aber wie sollte das fehlen dieser Auswahl den Spielspaß den steigern?
Was ist an der Kampagne nicht ausbalanciert? Im Test hab ich davon nichts gelesen und nachvollziehen kann ich es auch nicht. Man hat verschiedene Schwierigkeitsgrade und im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Spielen, ist das Spiel auf schwer oder brutal wirklich schwer.
Das man die Kamera nicht rauszoomen kann stört mich auch. Vermutlich hat das mit dem Multiplayer-Part zu tun, damit niemand mit einem stärkeren Rechner einen Vorteil hat.
Das offene Ende der Story kann man sicherlich auch als negativ sehen. Aber man kann es auch anders sehen: welche Strategiespiele bieten überhaupt eine nennenswerte Story, die Fragen aufwirft? Immerhin schafft es mal ein Strategiespiel eine gute Geschichte zu erzählen. Und wenn man sie über drei Teile entwirft, dann kann die Geschichte als ganzes viel beeindruckender sein, als bei drei in sich abgeschlossenen Geschichten.
Den Sprecher von Raynor als Kritikpunkt aufzuzählen, der den Spielspaß senkt, halte ich auch für sehr überzogen. So schlimm finde ich den nicht und immerhin hat er so einen Wiedererkennungseffekt.
Bugs sind natürlich immer schlecht, aber der fehlende LAN-Modus gehört da eigentlich auch nicht hin. Welcher der Tester hat denn einbußen im Spielspaß durch das fehlen?

Ich finde diese Kritikpunkte überwiegend lächerlich, wenn man sie mit Kritikpunkten von besser bewerteten Spielen vergleicht. Der Test klingt ein wenig wie ein Vergleich mit einem fiktiven Starcraft 2, den sich die Tester vorgestellt hatten.


----------



## Rydall (30. Juli 2010)

also registrit habe ich mich nun und nun kann ich normahl das spiel auch spielen oder muss ich noch wass machen ?


----------



## Rydall (30. Juli 2010)

ok danke Freak993 

hoffe wir spielen ma zusammen ^^ 

hast ein Sieg free gut bei mir ^^


----------



## Freak993 (30. Juli 2010)

hmm guter Test nur kann ich beim besten Willen einigen Kritikpunkten nicht zustimmen

-Die Missonenauswahl fand ich persönlich kein Stück überflüssig hab meine Pläne immer dannach gerichten (Forschungspunkte und Einheiten)

-Offenes Ende?!? Find ich persönlich gut, was passiert nun?  Viel konkreter wäre: Spiel lässt offen Fragen. Es gab da 2-3 Dinge mitten im Spiel die für immer ein Rätsel blieben.

-und "unpassender Sprecher für Raynor" ... Geschmacksache fand ihn nicht perfekt aber an sich ganz gut.

Ich finde dass die positiven Aspekte stark überwiegen wenn man bedenkt das es ein RTS ist wo balancing und Inzenierung schwer zu meistern ist. Aber meines erachtens ist es Blizzard gelungen.
Für mich wäre Kampagne im 92-97 Bereich und  Multiplayer: 94-98. Zusätze (Editor, Battle.net 2.0 etc,): 90-98 (Geschichte leider nur mit Addons, rest perfekt) Die schwächen die es gibt lassen nunmal nicht das phänomenale Gesamtbild vermiesen.


----------



## Freak993 (30. Juli 2010)

^^ np


----------



## Freak993 (30. Juli 2010)

Folmion schrieb:


> Die Wertung des Spiels kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Es heißt do.....


   Dito


----------



## Rydall (30. Juli 2010)

sag ma wie heiste den bei SC 2 danna dde ich dich ^^ wenn ich es hibekomme ich instaliere neu grade weil ich vor etva 2 stunden geblaubt habe ich habe ne sache falsch gemacht beim instaliren ....


----------



## Freak993 (30. Juli 2010)

Name: Definator
ID: 105

brauch man soviel ich weis beides


----------



## FGRaptor (30. Juli 2010)

Mich würd eher mal die Spieldauer interessieren, die wurde hier gar nicht genannt und die soll ja doch sehr kurz sein.
Außerdem wunderts mich das eine engine die nicht auf der höhe der Zeit ist sonst immer negativ gemacht wird, hier wirds ja als positiv angesehen.
Genauso find ichs fragwürdig, wenn so viel noch fehlt (Clans, Chat Räume, 2 Kampagnen...) das ganze als vollständig anzusehen... aber ich habe eigentlich auch keine andere Wertung erwartet.


----------



## Rydall (30. Juli 2010)

ok danke ^^ 

ich bin dabei es neu zu instalieren bin bei 70 % grade danach versuche ich noch ma ales zu machen wie gewont dann adde ich dich ^^


----------



## ChristianSchluetter (30. Juli 2010)

FGRaptor schrieb:


> Mich würd eher mal die Spieldauer interessieren, die wurde hier gar nicht genannt und die soll ja doch sehr kurz sein.


Ich habe so ungefähr 16,5 Stunden gebraucht. Man kann aber auch so drei Stunden mehr oder weniger brauchen. 

Bitte beachten: Das hier ist "nur" der Online-Test. In der kommenden PC Games findet ihr natürlich einen ausführlichereren Test samt Motkurve und viel mehr Einzelheiten.


----------



## Folmion (30. Juli 2010)

FGRaptor schrieb:


> Mich würd eher mal die Spieldauer interessieren, die wurde hier gar nicht genannt und die soll ja doch sehr kurz sein.
> Außerdem wunderts mich das eine engine die nicht auf der höhe der Zeit ist sonst immer negativ gemacht wird, hier wirds ja als positiv angesehen.


   Die Spieldauer hängt stark vom Schwierigkeitsgrad ab. Wählt man normal, dann wird man die Missionen alle ohne größere Probleme einfach durchspielen können. Dann dürften im Schnitt so ca. 30 min oder ein bischen mehr pro Mission zusammen kommen. Und vor jeder Mission ist man rund 10 min auf dem Schiff beschäftigt. Auf normal würde ich also so 17-18 Stunden veranschlagen, allerdings ohne großere Herausforderung.
Auf schwer sind die Missionen wirklich knackig. Da wird man immer wieder von Neustarten oder einen Spielstand laden, da man doch zuviele Fehler gemacht haben. Und wem schwer zu leicht ist, der hat immer noch brutal zur Verfügung. Wählt man einen Schwierigkeitsgrad, der einen auch wirklich fordert, dann werden es so 25 und mehr Stunden sein.

Eine Engine alleine macht keine gute Grafik aus. Die Engine von Starcraft 2 mag veraltet sein, die Grafik ist es aber nicht. Ich kenne kaum Spiele, die eine so detaillierte Grafik bieten. Es gibt überall soviele kleine Details, das alles sehr lebendig wirkt. Super Effekte und Texturen bringen gar nichts, wenn alles am Ende trotzdem steril wirkt und man ständig wieder das gleiche sieht.
Es sieht so einfach toll aus.


----------



## Rydall (30. Juli 2010)

ich brauche zum instaliren nur 3 stunden ^^ 

zumindest bisher ^^


----------



## Rydall (30. Juli 2010)

DASS IST MIES :'(
ihr spielt alle schn ich saber hier rum und wiel auch spielen bin schon heiß drauf wie sonstnoch wass . HEUL und dann macht ihr mich auch noch so tierisch neugierig dass ist gemein ^^


----------



## Adariel (30. Juli 2010)

Unpassender Sprecher für Raynor? Ich find die Stimme klasse, wirklich alle Stimmen sind klasse ich hab noch keine einzige gehört die schlecht ist, mit eine der besten deutschen Syncs der Spielegeschichte. 

Am coolsten ist immer noch das sie die Synchronstimme von Mr Eko genommen haben, einer meiner Lieblingssprecher, der Akzent ist einfach nur genial 

@Christian Schlüter
16,5 Stunden...aber niemals auf "schwer", ich hab schon 10 Stunden und bin erst in der 13 Mission.


----------



## Method (30. Juli 2010)

Besonders die Dialoge auf Englisch sind einfach der Hammer. Wunderbar tiefe Bassstimmen passen herrlich zu den rauhen Gesellen


----------



## Rydall (30. Juli 2010)

ich komme immer nur bis zum erstelen eines acc 

aber dass login bekomme ich nicht hin zum spiel , wie mache ich dass ?


----------



## Rydall (30. Juli 2010)

muss ich mir die lizens runterladen oder so wass?


----------



## groening (30. Juli 2010)

Adariel schrieb:


> Ich find die Stimme klasse, wirklich alle Stimmen sind klasse ich hab noch keine einzige gehört die schlecht ist, mit eine der besten deutschen Syncs der Spielegeschichte.


Bei Raynor geb ich dir recht, und in den Cinematics allgemein geile synchro.
Aber warum um himmels willen muss es Ingame irgendwelche deutschen Dialekte geben (zb. wbf statt ich - ike)?
Das zerstört die Atmosphäre.
Wenn die Cinematics auch eine solche Synchronisation hätten, würden sie eher lächerlich wirken, also warum muss das ingame sein? War schon bei Dawn of War 2 peinlich (synchr. von den Orks).
Ich synchronisier doch auch keinen AlPacino in Duft der Frauen mit (nur zb.) sächsischem Akzent!


----------



## Rydall (31. Juli 2010)

ich brauche me euere hilfe . 
Ich kann das spiel einfach nicht spielen ...
ich bekomme es einfach nicht auf die Kette den acc einzurichten ich habe jezt ales ausprobirt aber nichs wiel klappen , bitte kann mir einer weiter helfen


----------



## Freak993 (31. Juli 2010)

was stimmt den nicht?

hast du noch keinen blizzard account?
hast du einen blizzard account und kannst dich nicht einloggen?
musst du event. noch deine E-Mail adresse bestätigen lassen? vom blizzard account (bin mir grad nicht sicher ob man das machen musste)


----------



## Rydall (31. Juli 2010)

GOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT 
Endlich Meine Muhse hatt mir ma auf die Füße Getreten ^^ 
ich bin gleich beu euch freunde  ^^ 

JUHHUUUUUUUUUUUUUU ^^


----------



## RedDragon20 (31. Juli 2010)

"Finale lässt Fragen unbeantwortet "

Diesen Minuspunkt versteh ich nicht. Immerhin wird Starcraft II eine Trilogie und in den folgenden Teilen werden sicher die Fragen aus Teil 1 erklärt. ô.o


----------



## JackBat (31. Juli 2010)

Weiß denn jemand von Pcgames ob Blizzard an dem  "running out of pool memory" Problem arbeitet, welches es schon in der Beta gab? Ich habe das Problem selber, aber Blizzard äußert sich in den Foren nicht dazu. Das Problem ist das mein Pc während dem Spielen immer langsamer wird und dann zur Diashow ausartet. Wenn ich raustabbe aus dem Spiel und wieder rein läufts erstmal wieder flüssig und beginnt von vorne. Das ist ein extrem ägerliches Problem und ich hab schon etliches ausprobiert um das zu beheben; und nein es liegt an meinem Einstellungen oder zu vielen Prozessen im Hintergrund, denn es tritt immer auf selbst bei niedrigster Grafik nur läufts da etwas länger fehlerfrei.


----------



## Exar-K (31. Juli 2010)

Ein kleines Zwischenfazit von mir: Bin derzeit zu 2/3 durch auf der Stufe "Schwer". Zu Beginn war selbst das etwas einfach, aber nun ziehen die Missionen merkbar an und ich werde gut gefordert, insbesondere, wenn ich auf manch einen Erfolg schiele.
Wertungstechnisch würde ich meinen Vorrednern in etwa beipflichten, mehr als 90 definitiv. 93% vielleicht, unter Umständen auch 1-2 Pünktchen mehr, je nachdem wie sich der Rest so entwickelt.
Mir gefällt es bis jetzt schon besser als Company of Heroes (was zwar spielerisch grandios war, aber keinerlei Story und extrem blasse Charaktere hatte) und auf jeden Fall deutlich besser als Dawn of War 2, um die beiden in diesem Thread genannten Titel zu nennen.
Der Multiplayer ist eh über jeden Zweifel erhaben, aber das hat mir schon die Beta eindrucksvoll bewiesen. Ich freu mich schon tierisch auf die ersten LANs mit meinen Kumpels.


----------



## mm78 (31. Juli 2010)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Der Multiplayer ist eh über jeden Zweifel erhaben, aber das hat mir schon die Beta eindrucksvoll bewiesen. Ich freu mich schon tierisch auf die ersten LANs mit meinen Kumpels.


HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## OldShatterhand (31. Juli 2010)

gibts schon nen genauen Termin für die Demo?


----------



## Exar-K (31. Juli 2010)

mm78 schrieb:


> Exar-K schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Der Multiplayer ist eh über jeden Zweifel erhaben, aber das hat mir schon die Beta eindrucksvoll bewiesen. Ich freu mich schon tierisch auf die ersten LANs mit meinen Kumpels.
> ...


   Was genau wolltest du uns mit deinem überaus geistreichen Einwurf vermitteln?


----------



## Nilssont27 (31. Juli 2010)

Exar-K schrieb:


> mm78 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Exar-K schrieb:
> ...


   Er meinet wohl, das de noch net mitbekommen hast, dass  SC 2 kein Lan modus hat.


----------



## Pwned666 (31. Juli 2010)

Dann zockt man eben im genialen B-Net oder ist das für manche einfach zu schwer?     
Naja, unfähigkeit kennt man ja. Ganz besonders von trollen wie MM78 der schon seit Monaten nur müll bei jeder SC2 hinterlässt und mit kritik daherkommt die jedem normalen mensch der nicht gerade unbedingt trollen will am hintern vorbei geht.


Naja, wie auch immer:

90% sind definitiv zuwenig für das Spiel. Wenn das Spiel kein 93er Kanditat ist. Was sonst? Beispiel: Dawn of War 2 hat bei der PCgames 91% bekommen und ist in der Kampagne MEILENWEIT schlechter. Wer meint die DoW2 kampagne sei besser der hat ganz einfach keine ahnung.


----------



## Pisselmann (31. Juli 2010)

Da hast du finde ich recht!
Welches Strategie-Spiel besitzt so tolle Atmosphäre und fesselt sowie Starcraft 2? Gar keins soweit ich weiß, es können noch nicht einmal andere Spiele mit solchen tollen cinematics glänzen vorallem die in Echtzeit.
Ich finde die Deutsche Syncro richtig Spitze auch von Raynor und vorallem von Tychus, finde die andern Stimmen auch gut besetzt z.B die von Valarian Mengsk (Gerrit Schmidt-Foss). Aber finde auch, dass die Syncro von den EInheiten auch gut ist (WBF's) diesen Dialekt find ich richtig gut wa   
Bin mal gespannt was bei dem Metascore geht, bisher 20 Kritiken und 97Punkte bisher also das beste Spiel, was es gibt, kann mich da anschließen   
lg Julian
(Valveman ID:235)


----------



## JulianKupsch (31. Juli 2010)

Ick find dit Berlinern vom WBF och richti dufte!^^


----------



## Arhey (31. Juli 2010)

Bei sovielen Negativpunkten 90%? 
Oha, ich wusste ja, dass das Spiel etwas gepusht wird aber so?
Ich hätt dem Spiel höchstens 85% gegeben.

Gerade durch fehlenden LAN Modus, müsste man dem Spiel einige Punkte abziehen.


----------



## Worrel (31. Juli 2010)

baummonster schrieb:


> Hm, also das mit den knackscharfen Texturen klappt bei mir irgendwie garnich. Gesichter etc sehen wirklich top aus, aber zB die Klamotten (vorallem die Servorüstung von Tychus) sind unter aller Kanone. Kann man das seperat irgendwie einstellen? Mit den regulären Grafik-Einstellungen im Spiel tut sich irgendwie nix


   Die Texturen der Charaktere sind a) links im oberen Bereich (da wo im Tooltip auch dein Grafikkartenspeicher erwähnt wird) und b) rechts unten (unter irgendwas mit "3D") einstellbar.

Ob "Modelldetail" oä noch was ändert, musst du selber mal ausprobieren.

Der größte Qualitäts Sprung ist jedenfalls mit a) einstellbar.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (31. Juli 2010)

Pwned666 schrieb:


> 90% sind definitiv zuwenig für das Spiel. Wenn das Spiel kein 93er Kanditat ist. Was sonst? Beispiel: Dawn of War 2 hat bei der PCgames 91% bekommen und ist in der Kampagne MEILENWEIT schlechter. Wer meint die DoW2 kampagne sei besser der hat ganz einfach keine ahnung.


Die einen sagen, eine 90 _für die Einzelspielerkampagne_ sei zu hoch und eine Hype-Wertung. Die anderen sagen, die Wertung sei nicht hoch genug. Also schätze ich mal, dass wir hier ziemlich richtig liegen. Und dass die DoW2-Kampagne besser sei, hat niemand behauptet - ich persönlich hätte die auch höchstens auf eine mittlere 80er-Wertung geschätzt. Bedenkt aber bitte, dass es bei uns nunmal unterschiedliche Redakteure mit unterschiedlichen Meinungen gibt - da kann nicht jede Wertungszahl (verrückt, dass man sich heutzutage immer noch darüber zanken muss...) stets die perfekte, einzig richtige Wertung sein. Klar sollen die Wertungen grundsätzlich dem Vergleich dienen, doch bitte haltet auch hier nicht jedes einzelne Pünktchen gegeneinander. 

Frage in die Expertenrunde: Wär's euch lieber gewesen, wir hätten eine 9 von 10 gegeben? Oder eine 5 von 5? Oder gleich ganz auf eine Wertung verzichten und einfach nur den Text für sich sprechen lassen? 

Felix
PC Games


----------



## nonamenolife (31. Juli 2010)

Ich finde 90 auch zu wenig. Welches Spiel bietet denn auch nur annährens so viel und so hochwertig MP und SP? Ich frage mich, welches Spiel hier je mehr als 90% bekommen soll, wenn SC2 schon nicht...


----------



## pirx (31. Juli 2010)

ChristianSchluetter schrieb:


> FGRaptor schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mich würd eher mal die Spieldauer interessieren, die wurde hier gar nicht genannt und die soll ja doch sehr kurz sein.
> ...


 lol? 


Für jemanden den MP allenfalls nur am Rande interessiert, ist das reichlich dürftig. Sehr enttäuschend, dass man für mehr Kampagne dann nochmals kräftig nachschütten darf. Zudem kommt bei mir bereits bei Mission 3 die erste Langweile auf. Typisches 0815-Rush-Szenario, mit Nebenquests. Kennt man bereits aus unzähligen anderen RTS-Titeln (ich erwähne das, weil das im Text als irgendwie innovativ bezeichnet wird). 


Sympatisch allerdings find ich das vieles an das gute alte Starcraft erinnert, z.B. Basisbau, Ressourcen und Einheitendesign (was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe) und die Spielgrafik ist wirklich hübsch. Naja... schaun mer mal wie sich das weiterentwickelt.


----------



## Folmion (31. Juli 2010)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Pwned666 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 90% sind definitiv zuwenig für das Spiel. Wenn das Spiel kein 93er Kanditat ist. Was sonst? Beispiel: Dawn of War 2 hat bei der PCgames 91% bekommen und ist in der Kampagne MEILENWEIT schlechter. Wer meint die DoW2 kampagne sei besser der hat ganz einfach keine ahnung.
> ...


  Zahlen braucht es eigentlich nicht, ein guter Test der alle Vor- und Nachteile beleuchtet reicht ja vollkommen aus. Aber die negativen Punkte wirken teilweise halt sehr komisch. Nimm doch mal die Missionsauswahl. Wie hat das den Spielspaß negativ beeinflusst?


----------



## Folmion (31. Juli 2010)

> Die einen sagen, eine 90 _für die Einzelspielerkampagne_ sei zu hoch und eine Hype-Wertung.


Ach ja, das Phänomen findet sich bei jedem Spiel mit hohem Medieninteresse. Egal ob es Dragon Age, Mass Effect oder Modern Warfare 2 ist. Das hat aber bei den meisten einfach nur an der Lust am Stänkern zu tun.


----------



## Bangheader (31. Juli 2010)

Also ich finde eine Zahlenwertung ist absolut notwendig, da man anhand des Tests zwar die Vor- und Nachteile kennt, aber wie viel diese wiegen kann man nur schwer ausdrücken.


----------



## Arhey (31. Juli 2010)

Metascore von 97 und damit ist das bestbewertetes Spiel aller Zeiten.

Wie ich früher erwähnt hatte wurde es ähnlich zu Apple hoch gepusht und ähnliche Ausmaße angenommen. 
Find ich traurig, dass einige Redaktionen die neutral bleiben sollten so auf den Zug aufspringen, aber nungut was Blizzard anfasst wird halt zu "Gold".

Ich finde es gab sehr viele Spiele die um Welten besser waren auch Strategiespiele. 
Somit wären Kracher wie Half Life, Half Life 2, Bioshock, Mass Effect überholt.


----------



## Folmion (31. Juli 2010)

> Also ich finde eine Zahlenwertung ist absolut
> notwendig, da man anhand des Tests zwar die Vor- und Nachteile kennt,
> aber wie viel diese wiegen kann man nur schwer ausdrücken.


Nur wieviel eine Zahlenwertung denn aus, wenn die Redakteure so unterschiedlich werten? Dawn of War 2 hat im Test 91% bekommen und Felix Schütz hätte höchstens eine mittlere 80er Wertung vergeben? Also ein Unterschied von 5-6 Prozentpunkten. Wenn man dann noch bedenkt, das jedes große Spiel ohne grobe Schnitzer zumindest eine 80er Wertung erhält. Gute Spiele werden also etwa im Bereich von 82-92 Prozent gewertet und dann gibt es solche Schwankungen?

Bei den Kritikern fehlt übrigens meistens eine Begründung. Wieso ist es ein gehyptes und total überbewertetes Spiel? Was ist denn schlechter als an ähnlichen Spielen?


----------



## fliger5 (31. Juli 2010)

Also ich find die Einzelspielerkampagne doch recht gut. Am Anfang ist es zwar relativ langweilig, wird jedoch nach und nach spannender und auch die Zwischensequenzen sind immer gut gemacht.
Ist halt alles bisschen wie Warcraft 3 erzählt find ich, ist halt Blizzard.
Aber für 7 Jahre Entwicklungszeit ist es doch nicht perfekt, gibt einige Spiele die haben weniger Entwicklungszeit und haben eine höhere Wertung aber alles in allem ein gelungenes Spiel.
Vorallem der Multiplayer wird mich für einige Zeit fesseln und auch das Achievement System motiviert.


----------



## nonamenolife (31. Juli 2010)

Arhey schrieb:


> Metascore von 97 und damit ist das bestbewertetes Spiel aller Zeiten.
> 
> Wie ich früher erwähnt hatte wurde es ähnlich zu Apple hoch gepusht und ähnliche Ausmaße angenommen.
> Find ich traurig, dass einige Redaktionen die neutral bleiben sollten so auf den Zug aufspringen, aber nungut was Blizzard anfasst wird halt zu "Gold".
> ...


Welches Strategiespiel ist denn, objektiv gesehen, besser als SC2? Es gibt vielleicht das eine oder andere, das annährend an die Einzelspielerkampagne heranreicht, aber im Bereich Multiplayer präsentieren diese sich dann meist äusserst bescheiden (und umgekehrt). 

Und auch Spiele wie HL2, BS und MS (sofern man die überhaupt mit SC2 vergleichen kann) boten auch nur in einem Bereich wirklich Top Qualität, SP war Top und MP war höchstens eine kleine Draufgabe. SC2 hingegen ist in beiden Bereichenn absolute Spitze...welches Spiel hat das sonst noch?


----------



## pirx (31. Juli 2010)

Arhey schrieb:


> Wie ich früher erwähnt hatte wurde es ähnlich zu Apple hoch gepusht und ähnliche Ausmaße angenommen.


Interessanter Vergleich 

Nur Text fände ich ein relativ spannendes Experiment. Allerdings müsste man da ja direkt lesen, aber da könnte man ja auch eine Vorlese-App mit Steve Jobs Stimme herunterladen. Bei mir stellt sich halt das Problem, das ich so schon (zu) viel Einzelheiten vom Spiel erfahre über die ich mir lieber ein eigenes Urteil bilde. Früher, als der Rubel eher noch zähflüssiger als jetzt floss, war das definitiv anders. Ein Patentrezept zum Wertungssystem gibt es da wohl kaum..


----------



## jackyjakob (31. Juli 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach ist SC2 trotz der nicht so großen Unterschiede zu seinem Vorgänger das beste Spiel der letzten Jahre. Es passte einfach alles zusammen.
Die Singleplayer Kampagne fängt zwar etwas verhalten an steigert sich aber deutlich und macht einfach nur riesigen Spaß. Wie auch im Artikel erwähnt würde ich mir aber auch ein paar längere Missionen wünschen.
Der Multiplayer Modus ist trotz fehlendem LAN-Modus der beste den ich je in einem Spiel gesehen habe. Wer sich gerne mal ein paar Spannende Replays anschauen möchte kann dies im Youtubechannel von "HuskyStarcraft", "HDStarcraft" oder "Day9TV" tun.
Schon in der Beta gab es große und gut besetzte Turniere und vor allem "LiquidTLO" konnte dabei oft mit ausgefallen Taktiken überraschen.
Die Grafik ist zwar nicht mehr ganz stand der Technik was aber kaum auffällt da sie trotzdem perfekt zum Spiel passt. Nicht ganz so gut hat mir an manchen Stellen die deutsche synchronisation gefallen und habe mir desshalt im Battlenet gleich mal die Englisch Version runtergeladen.


----------



## Pisselmann (31. Juli 2010)

Meine Rede, welches Strategiespiel soll sich denn an Starcraft 2 messen können? Ich hab ne Spontane Antwort: Gar Keins!
Es hat sich redlich einen Platz unter den besten Spielen verdient, wenn nicht sogar den besten Platz laut Metascore.
Ja es stimmt bei Apple wurde gehypt und was ist daraus geworden, viel Erfolg und riesige Umsätze.
Was ist bei Starcraft 2 gehypt? Es ist ein Meisterwerk von Blizzard und das hat man erwartet. Meiner Meinung hat es meine Erwartungen übertroffen, vorallem am Singleplayer mit den Cinematics, welches Spiel kann schon solche Szenen präsentieren?(höchstens Mass Effect 2 und das ist kein Strategie-Spiel!)
Und der Multiplayer plus Editor, ist mit Abstand von allen anderen Spielen das "geilste!" was es gibt und somit ist der ganze Hype beerechtigt und der Metascore von 97 auch.
lg Julian

SC2(Valveman ID:235)


----------



## Loki2643 (31. Juli 2010)

Ich finde SC2 zwar auch uuuuunheimlich gut gelungen, aber so langsam kann ich's nicht mehr lesen -.- Gibt es denn keine anderen Themen mehr? Oder wird SC2 jetzt erstmal einfach tot-gehyped? Das hat's echt nicht verdient...


----------



## Exar-K (31. Juli 2010)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Frage in die Expertenrunde: Wär's euch lieber gewesen, wir hätten eine 9 von 10 gegeben? Oder eine 5 von 5? Oder gleich ganz auf eine Wertung verzichten und einfach nur den Text für sich sprechen lassen?
> 
> Felix
> PC Games


   Die Wertungen sind mir persönlich nicht so wichtig und Blizzard-Games kaufe ich eh blind und lese Tests meist hinterher, weil mich interessiert was andere Leute so von den Spielen halten.
Also von daher am ehesten nur Text für sich sprechen lassen, aber das ist nur meine persönliche Einschätzung und wohl eher nicht praktikabel, da die meisten eine nackte Zahl wollen.   




Nilssont27 schrieb:


> Er meinet wohl, das de noch net mitbekommen hast, dass  SC 2 kein Lan modus hat.


   Da wir eine fixe Internetverbindung haben und nur mit 4-6 Leuten spielen werden, ist das zu verkraften.




Arhey schrieb:


> Metascore von 97 und damit ist das bestbewertetes Spiel aller Zeiten.


Nein, siehe gamerankings alltime oder metacritic alltime. Es sei denn du meinst nur PC.


----------



## Pisselmann (31. Juli 2010)

Also ich PC, weil ja all time Zelda ist


----------



## MrBigX (31. Juli 2010)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> MrBigX schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Es soll ja nicht neu sondern gut sein.
> ...


Ah, danke   
Na dann werd ich es mir mal bestellen. Bin schon ganz hibbelig


----------



## Worrel (31. Juli 2010)

pirx schrieb:


> ChristianSchluetter schrieb:
> 
> 
> > FGRaptor schrieb:
> ...


Nach der Kampagne ist ja noch nicht Schluß. Da gibt es ja noch die Alternativ Missionen, die man nach Spielende aufrufen kann, die Secret Mission, die man leider nach Spielende _nicht _aufrufen kann*, die Challenge Maps, und die ganzen Achievements der Kampagne, bei denen man besondere Ziele erreichen muß, und verschiedene Schwierigkeitsgrade.

Und davon abgesehen gibt es bestimmt bald auch vernünftige SP Mods.

* (sondern erst wenn man sie in der entsprechenden pre-Mission freischaltet und danach auf Raynors Raumschiff zurückkehrt; Nach dem Schluß wird das Raumschiff aber nicht mehr aufgerufen)


----------



## Arhey (31. Juli 2010)

Also mir gefällt WC3 mehr als Starcraft 2, auch von der Story her. Ok da gabs nicht so schicke Zwischensequenzen, dennoch versteh ich nicht wie es Klassiker wie Half Life überholen konnte. Und Half Life 1 hatte sehr wohl einen sehr guten MP.

Und ich hab Starcraft 2 auch gespielt. Wie ich schon schrieb ist es ein gutes Spiel, ohne Frage, aber bestes? 
Im Strategiebereich mag es villeicht zutreffen, sofern es dem Geschmack entspricht, aber generell auf dem PC gab es definitiv haufenweise Titel die deutlich besser waren.


Naja merkt euch eins, wenn Diablo 3 erscheint, dann kriegt es überall  99 oder 100er Wertung.

PS: Userwertung spricht da eine realistischere Sprache. 8.6 find ich angemessener.


----------



## TheChicky (31. Juli 2010)

Arhey schrieb:


> Also mir gefällt WC3 mehr als Starcraft 2, auch von der Story her. Ok da gabs nicht so schicke Zwischensequenzen, dennoch versteh ich nicht wie es Klassiker wie Half Life überholen konnte. Und Half Life 1 hatte sehr wohl einen sehr guten MP.
> 
> Und ich hab Starcraft 2 auch gespielt. Wie ich schon schrieb ist es ein gutes Spiel, ohne Frage, aber bestes?
> Im Strategiebereich mag es villeicht zutreffen, sofern es dem Geschmack entspricht, aber generell auf dem PC gab es definitiv haufenweise Titel die deutlich besser waren.
> ...


Viele schreiben es gibt angeblich deutlich bessere Spiele, aber komischerweise kann keiner eines mit Namen nennen und auch objektiv begründen WARUM es besser ist. Ich bin aber sehr gespannt, wie diese "deutlich besseren" Spiele mithalten können mit einem 1A Singleplayer/ 1A Multiplayer/ 1A Editor /1A Zwischensequenzen/ 1A Rendersequenzen/ 1A Support/ 1A Balancing, wie es SC2 bietet. Denn das ist der Maßstab, an die sich diese Spiele messen lassen müssen. Und da gibts eigentlich nur WarCraft 3 ebenfalls von Blizzard.

Sicher gibts Spiele, die in Bereichen wie Grafik oder Innovationen besser sind, keine Frage.

Doch keines dieser "deutlich besseren" Spiele bietet auch nur annähernd so ein gutes Gesamtpaket.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (31. Juli 2010)

Ist die Wertung zu hoch oder zu niedrig ? Mal wieder eine typische Frage bei einem typischen Großen Spiel; na ja, schaun mer mal:
Wie immer gilt: Die Feststellung der Mängel als solche ist doch von eher objektivem Charakter, die Gewichtung erfolgt subjektiv:

Der PCG - Test stellt folgende Mängel fest:

das Planen ganzer Feldzüge fehlt; eine nur lineare Kampagne ist die Folge: ein m.E. nicht geringer Fehler für ein Echtzeitstrategiespiel (5 Punkte Abzug)
die Balancierung der Kampagne ist eher schwach, auf normalem Schwierigkeitsgrad ist das Spiel zu leicht: hier ausnahmsweise ein subjektiver Mangel, wie ausgewogen der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist, dürfte wohl jeder Spieler anders erleben, weswegen hier höchstens ein kleiner Abzug in Frage kommt (2 Punkte Abzug)
offenes Ende der Story: es soll ja eine Trilogie werden, deshalb verständlich, aber sicher besser lösbar, deswegen nur kleiner Mangel (1 Punkt Abzug)
Kamera lässt sich nicht rauszoomen: schwach, das sollte mittlerweile Standard sein, daher mittlerer Mangel mit mittlerem Abzug (4 Punkte)
kurze Missionen: war schon in Warcraft 3 der Fall, daher lautet die Devise: Abwechslung auch in der Länge der Missionen: keine Gewichtung möglich
durchschnittliche Technik: DX 9 - Grafik auf dem technischen Stand von max. 2006: da bei Strategiespielen insgesamt die Grafik eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt, höchstens kleiner Mangel (1 Punkt ABzug)
Hinzu kommen noch zwei, drei Besonderheiten, die kein anderes Strategiespiel bietet und daher zur Aufwertung führen: E voila - die Wertung stimmt ! (anhand des PCG - Tests)
Übrigens: JEDE Wertung eines PC - Spiels mit mehr als 95 Punkten ist dem Hype geschuldet. JEDER erfahrene PC - Spieler findet genug Mängel, die das Spiel nicht auf mehr als das bringen. Der Spieler muss dazu gar nicht suchen, nur spielen.
Im Vergleich zu DoW könnte Starcraft natürlich trotzdem vorne liegen. Auch mit einer Wertung von "nur" 90 müsste es doch das Zeug zum Echtzeitstrategiespiel des Jahrzehnts haben - wenn andere nur nicht immer mit Hypewertungen um sich schmeißen würden.


----------



## veilchen (31. Juli 2010)

Hype hin oder her...Ich persönlich finde Starcraft 2 ist wirklich das als was es gepriesen wurde - eines der besten Strategiespiele der letzten Jahre, zweifelsohne! Ob nun eine 90er oder höhere Wertung denke ich, es ist Geschmackssache, denn was der Eine gut findet, findet der Andere als nicht so gelungen. Ob nun Synchronstimmen, Grafik, Missionsdesign oder das Spielende.
Bei der Synchronstimme von Jim ist meine Meinung, dass sie ihm sehr passend vertont wurde. Er klingt jetzt wie der alte Jim Rayner nur etwas gereifter - denn er ist ja auch schließlich älter geworden. Aber wie ich schon sagte, ein Andere mag das anders sehen, was ja nicht verkehrt ist.

Im Großen und Ganzen ist Starcraft 2 ein solides und sehr stimmiges Packet. ich freue mich schon auf die nächsten Teile der saga. Wer Strategiespiele mag der sollte nicht um SC2 herumkommen.

Gruß
veilchen


----------



## wigel (31. Juli 2010)

Kritik dass man durch die Kampagne zu schnell kommt? Ihr wisst schon dass es mehrere Schwierigkeitsgrade gibt und ich habs auf Brutal gespielt, da läuft man nicht mehr so locker flockig durch. Speziell die letzte Mission war wahnsinnig schwer. 

Wie stark der Schwierigkeitsgrad skaliert sieht man am besten an der 3. Mar Sara Mission (20min gegen Zerg verteidigen). Auf Normal kommen ein paar Zerglinge und 1-2 Hydralisken pro Welle, nichts was man nicht mit 2 Bunkern locker schafft. Auf Schwer wirds heftiger aber immer noch leicht schaffbar. Auf Brutal kommen nicht nur massig Zerglinge, Roaches und Hydras sondern auch noch dazu Banelings. Und die Mutalisken kommen auch nicht nur zu 3. oder zu 4. sondern ganze Schwärme.

Wer also findet dass die Kampagne zu leicht ist sollte einfach mal den Schwierigkeitsgrad hochdrehen.


----------



## Folmion (31. Juli 2010)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> wenn andere nur nicht immer mit Hypewertungen um sich schmeißen würden.


   Das ist mehr das Problem dieser Wertungen. Es werden sehr ungleiche Maßstäbe angesetzt. Gerade im Shooterbereich wird mit 90er Wertungen ziemlich um sich geworfen. Und da hat man auch keine Innovationen und dafür meistens doch nicht gerade wenige Streitpunkte.




> das Planen ganzer Feldzüge fehlt; eine nur lineare Kampagne ist die
> Folge: ein m.E. nicht geringer Fehler für ein Echtzeitstrategiespiel (5
> Punkte Abzug)


Man kann nur entweder eine richtige Planung von Feldzügen oder eine gute Story mit toller Präsentation haben. Beides zusammen gibt es in keinem Strategiespiel. Das sind meiner Meinung nach zwei unterschiedliche Spieltypen. Strategiespiele kriegen ja auch keine Punktabzüge für fehlende Rollenspielelemente oder fehlende Gruselatmosphäre.



> die Balancierung der Kampagne ist eher schwach, auf normalem
> Schwierigkeitsgrad ist das Spiel zu leicht: hier ausnahmsweise ein
> subjektiver Mangel, wie ausgewogen der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist, dürfte
> wohl jeder Spieler anders erleben, weswegen hier höchstens ein kleiner
> Abzug in Frage kommt (2 Punkte Abzug)


Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, wo da ein Mangel sein soll. Gibt es irgendeine Regel, wie schwer der Schwierigkeitsgrad "normal" sein darf? Wem normal zu leicht ist, der nimmt halt schwer. Es gibt einen Schwierigkeitsgrad, den jeder schaffen müsste, und einen der auch Profis fordern wird. Und dazwischen noch zwei Abstufungen. Was soll daran schlecht ausbalanciert sein? Viele andere Spiele haben keinen einzigen fordernden Schwierigkeitsgrad und kriegen dafür auch keine Abzüge.



> Kamera lässt sich nicht rauszoomen: schwach, das sollte mittlerweile Standard sein, daher mittlerer Mangel mit mittlerem Abzug


Es ist in vielen Spielen Standard, aber es macht das Balancing des Mehrspieler-Modus kaputt. Ausserdem stimmt es nichtmal. Man kann rein- und rauszoomen. Man fängt nur schon bei der größten Zoomstufe an. Auf jeden Fall müssten dann alle Spiele mit größerem Zoomfaktor dafür dann Abzüge beim Mehrspielermodus bekommen.


----------



## pirx (31. Juli 2010)

wigel schrieb:


> Kritik dass man durch die Kampagne zu schnell kommt? Ihr wisst schon dass es mehrere Schwierigkeitsgrade gibt und ich habs auf Brutal gespielt, da läuft man nicht mehr so locker flockig durch. Speziell die letzte Mission war wahnsinnig schwer.


Nein ehrlich? 
Zu leicht und zu kurz sind doch eher zwei paar Schuhe, oder nicht? Lustigerweise wird genau die von dir erwähnte 3. Mission deswegen nicht länger oder umfangreicher, nur weil man den Schwierigkeitsgrad auf Ultra-Super-Mega schwer stellt!

Zudem sind unterschiedliche Schwierigkeitsgrade nun wirklich in jedem RTS enthalten, ich verstehe ehrlich nicht, wieso das hier andauernd speziell hervorgehoben wird. Bzw. habe ich durchaus eine Erklärung dafür, aber die will ja sowieso niemand hören


----------



## Folmion (31. Juli 2010)

> Lustigerweise wird genau die von dir erwähnte 3.
> Mission deswegen nicht länger oder umfangreicher, nur weil man den
> Schwierigkeitsgrad auf Ultra-Super-Mega schwer stellt!


Wenn man die Mission dann nicht beim ersten mal schafft, dann hat sich dadurch die Spieldauer erhöht. Ich z.B. empfinde einen Schwierigkeitsgrad, bei dem ich alles auf Anhieb schaffe, als zu leicht. Spielt man die Kampagne so, das man alles auf Anhieb schafft, dann ist man in rund 17 Stunden durch. Spielt man es anders, dann wird man deutlich über die 20 Stunden kommen.


----------



## Arhey (31. Juli 2010)

Folmion schrieb:


> Wenn man die Mission dann nicht beim ersten mal schafft, dann hat sich dadurch die Spieldauer erhöht.


   Nicht dein Ernst oder?
Du kannst auf diese Art und Weise bei jedem Spiel die Spielzeit erheblich steigern.
Du kannst diese dann auch steigern indem du alle Schwierigkeitsgrade durchspielst.

Naja ich würde die Spielzeit nicht bemängeln, da gibt es deutlich kürzere Spiele.


----------



## maierhans66 (31. Juli 2010)

Zum Battle.net 2 sollte noch erwähnt werden, dass das spiel auch im Sinlgeplayer nicht im Offlinemodus spielbar ist, auch wenn es so nicht vermarkted wurde. 

Der von Blizzard vorgeschlagene Gast-Modus funktioniert schlichtweg nicht, man muss bei JEDEM start online sein. 
Defakto wird man in bürokratischer Weise vom Support einfach belogen, das Battle.net ist voller Beschwerden darüber. 

Bitte testet das (am besten nicht mit eurem PC-Games-Key) und schreibt es mit in den Test. Meiner Meinung nach wurde hier geschummelt, um ein PR-Desaster a la Ubisoft-DRM zu vermeiden. 

Feige bis zum Anschlag, Ubi ist wenigstens so ehrlich und kündigt es offen an.


----------



## Folmion (31. Juli 2010)

> Nicht dein Ernst oder?
> Du kannst auf diese Art und Weise bei jedem Spiel die Spielzeit erheblich steigern.
> Du kannst diese dann auch steigern indem du alle Schwierigkeitsgrade durchspielst.


Was soll nicht mein Ernst sein?
Ich will damit nur sagen, das es sehr unterschiedliche Ansichten darüber gibt, wie lange ein einmaliges durchspielen eines Spieles dauert. Ich hab doch auch extra geschrieben das ein Durchspielen der Kampagne ohne Probleme rund 17 Stunden dauert. Sowas ist dann aber eigentlich immer eher ein mindest Wert, da viele ihre Spiele wohl auf höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden spielen und somit deutlich länger brauchen. Bei mir werden es für die SC2 Kampagne wohl ca. 25 Stunden. Jede Mission einmal gespielt, nicht auf Achievments geachtet und ohne Multiplayer-Spiele.


----------



## pirx (31. Juli 2010)

Arhey schrieb:


> Naja ich würde die Spielzeit nicht bemängeln, da gibt es deutlich kürzere Spiele.


Das ist eben auch ein Phänomen der neuen Spiele- und Spielergeneration, ohne hier jetzt übermässig den "alten, überaus erfahrenen Sack" heraushängen zu wollen. Plötzlich sind 5 bis 8 Stunden Spielzeit die neue Referenz, und alles was darüber ist gilt mehr als erfüllt. Vergleicht doch einfach mal die Kampagnenspielzeit + geboten Abwechslung durch die versch. spielbaren Rassen von Starcraft 1 mit dem was Starcraft 2 in der Beziehung (Kampagne) anbietet. Da liegen wirklich Welten dazwischen.

Ich gestehe allerdings: 3 Kampagnen mit dermassen aufwendigen Rendersequenzen pro Kampagne sind tatsächlich kaum zu erwarten...


----------



## Folmion (31. Juli 2010)

> Der von Blizzard vorgeschlagene Gast-Modus funktioniert schlichtweg nicht, man muss bei JEDEM start online sein.
> Defakto wird man in bürokratischer Weise vom Support einfach belogen, das Battle.net ist voller Beschwerden darüber.


Das stimmt nicht, der Gast-Modus funktioniert. Es soll zwar Probleme mit Speicherständen geben, aber davon haben wir noch nichts gemerkt. Meinem ältesten Sohn habe ich auch Starcraft 2 zum Geburtstag geschenkt, aber sein Rechner ist nur mit dem Internet verbunden, wenn wir es erlauben/aktivieren. Sein Spiel läuft also Problemlos im Gast-Modus.
An meinem Rechner hab ich das eben auch kurz getestet. Der Gast-Modus funktioniert auch mit ausgestecktem Netzwerkkabel. Da hab ich natürlich nicht lang gespielt, sondern nur die Kampagne gestartet, das erste Holoboard zerstört und dann gespeichert. Danach das Spiel neu gestartet und ohne Probleme den alten Spielstand geladen.
Es funktioniert also, aber es scheint bei manchen Probleme zu geben.


----------



## nonamenolife (31. Juli 2010)

Na ja, ich mag andere Spiele auch lieber als SC2, aber trotzdem ist es objektiv gesehen das beste, was ich bisher erlebt habe.  

Es geht hier ja nicht darum, was einem persönlich besser gefällt, dann würden einige sicher irgend so einen Pony-Farm-Simulator über SC2 stellen, weil sie Pferde so mögen  Es geht hier doch darum, was objektiv gesehen am besten ist, und da wüsste ich nichts, was an SC2 herankommt!

PS: Apropos Synchronstimmen: ist euch aufgefallen, dass die Lippenbewegungen in den Zwischensequenzen so perfekt angepasst sind, dass man die gesprochenen Worte fast sehen kann? Und das sogar bei der deutschen Version 



​


----------



## Folmion (31. Juli 2010)

pirx schrieb:


> Arhey schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Naja ich würde die Spielzeit nicht bemängeln, da gibt es deutlich kürzere Spiele.
> ...


   Ich denke eher, das die "alte" Spielergeneration mittlerweile einfach älter geworden ist. Ich habe jetzt mehrere Kinder und bin durch die Arbeit auch gut eingespannt. Es bleibt einfach nicht mehr soviel Zeit zum zocken und trotzdem möchte man verschiedene Spiele spielen. Ich betrachte eine kürzere Spielzeit eher als Vorteil. 15-20 Stunden sind ideal, bis10 Stunden finde ich aber teilweise auch in Ordnung. Dragon Age: Origins dagegen war viel zu lang. Ich hab weit über 100 Stunden dran gespielt. Dabei war das Spiel an kaum einer Stelle wirklich fordernd (auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad) und es hatte etliche langweilige Passagen, die einfach zu lang geraten waren.
Ausserdem ist vielen Spielern der Multiplayer-Modus eines Spieles oft wichtiger als die Solokampagne. Die spielen dann teilweise die 5-10 Stunden Kampagne durch und zocken danach über 100 Stunden im Multiplayer-Modus weiter.


----------



## Pisselmann (31. Juli 2010)

nonamenolife schrieb:


> Na ja, ich mag andere Spiele auch lieber als SC2, aber trotzdem ist es objektiv gesehen das beste, was ich bisher erlebt habe.
> 
> Es geht hier ja nicht darum, was einem persönlich besser gefällt, dann würden einige sicher irgend so einen Pony-Farm-Simulator über SC2 stellen, weil sie Pferde so mögen  Es geht hier doch darum, was objektiv gesehen am besten ist, und da wüsste ich nichts, was an SC2 herankommt!
> 
> ...


 Ja das ist wirklich unglaublich wie detailiert die das hinbekommen und deswegen wird es das beste Spiel was es bisher gibt .Nein nicht nur das sondern viele andere Aspekte


----------



## maierhans66 (31. Juli 2010)

Folmion schrieb:


> > Der von Blizzard vorgeschlagene Gast-Modus funktioniert schlichtweg nicht, man muss bei JEDEM start online sein.
> > Defakto wird man in bürokratischer Weise vom Support einfach belogen, das Battle.net ist voller Beschwerden darüber.
> 
> 
> ... Es funktioniert also, aber es scheint bei manchen Probleme zu geben. ...


Wenn ich mir im  Battle.net-Support-Forum die Fülle an Beschwerden anschaue stellt sich der Sachverhalt schnell mal andersrum dar, nämlich: 

"Funktioniert selten, aber bei den meisten gibts offline Probleme. "

Hast du mal getested, was passiert, wenn du den Rechner aus- und anmachst, nicht online gehst und DANN probierst zu spielen ? (also nicht nur mal kurz Netzwerk aus, bei nem Rechner der vorher schon mal mit dem Battle.net verbunden war). Dann klappts nämlich mit Sicherheit auch bei dir (deinem Sohn) nicht mehr.


----------



## TheChicky (31. Juli 2010)

nonamenolife schrieb:


> PS: Apropos Synchronstimmen: ist euch aufgefallen, dass die Lippenbewegungen in den Zwischensequenzen so perfekt angepasst sind, dass man die gesprochenen Worte fast sehen kann? Und das sogar bei der deutschen Version



Nicht nur in den Zwischensequenzen. Ich bilde mir ein, dass sogar die animierten Einheitenportrais lippensynchron ihre Kommentare abgeben. Siehs dir mal an!


----------



## Folmion (31. Juli 2010)

maierhans66 schrieb:


> Folmion schrieb:
> 
> 
> > > Der von Blizzard vorgeschlagene Gast-Modus funktioniert schlichtweg nicht, man muss bei JEDEM start online sein.
> ...


   Wieviele hundertausend Spieler haben sich dort denn mit Problemen gemeldet, das du so eine Aussage treffen kannst? Es ist doch ganz normal das sich nur die Leute melden, die Probleme haben. Wozu sollte sich denn jemand anderes überhaupt melden? Starcraft 2 wird zudem eines der am meist verkauften Spiele in den ersten Tagen sein. Dementsprechend viele Leute besitzen dieses Spiel und so haben natürlich auch mehr Spieler Probleme mit dem Spiel. Weder du noch ich wissen, wieviele Spieler wirklich Probleme haben.

Mein Sohn hat Standardmäßig keinen Onlinezugang. Wenn er seinen Rechner einschaltet, dann ist dieser nicht Online. Und bislang funktioniert das Spiel ohne Probleme. Ich habe deinen Test auch vorhin durchgeführt (Rechner vom Netzwerk trennen und dann erst einschalten und das Spiel starten) und auch dann klappt der Gast-Modus.


----------



## pirx (31. Juli 2010)

Folmion schrieb:


> Ich denke eher, das die "alte" Spielergeneration mittlerweile einfach älter geworden ist. Ich habe jetzt mehrere Kinder und bin durch die Arbeit auch gut eingespannt. Es bleibt einfach nicht mehr soviel Zeit zum zocken und trotzdem möchte man verschiedene Spiele spielen.


Ehm... war  Starcraft 1 etwa langatmig weil man drei versch. Kampagnen spielen konnte? Hat jemand das interaktive Filmerlebnis vermisst? War der Multiplayer unbrauchbar? Habt ihr alle einen Goldesel zuhause? Ist Blizzard sakrosant? Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Arhey (31. Juli 2010)

pirx schrieb:


> Arhey schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Naja ich würde die Spielzeit nicht bemängeln, da gibt es deutlich kürzere Spiele.
> ...


   Nein das hab ich nicht gesagt, aber für einen Titel der hauptsächlich als MP Titel geworben wird ist die Spielzeit ok. 
Ich finds auch nicht gut, dass viele Spiele so kurz werden. Wenn ich mir den Umfang von GTA IV anschaue, wo ich für alles über 70 Stunden Spielzeit brauchte, dann ist das hier ein Witz.

Auf Konsolen geht es noch besser, ich spiel zur Zeit Forza Motorsport 3 und ich hab nach 20 Stunden nichtmal 15% des Spiels geschafft.

Und ich hatte auch ziemlich früh angefangen mit spielen. (Anfang der 90er)


----------



## pirx (31. Juli 2010)

Arhey schrieb:


> pirx schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Arhey schrieb:
> ...


   Tschuldigung, wollte nicht speziell dich persönlich angehen, das war eher generell gemeint 

Ich wusste ja vor dem Kauf, dass nur eine Rasse spielbar ist, nur war ich irgendwie fest der Überzeugung dass diese eine dann umso umfangreicher sein wird... jetzt bin ich halt leicht genervt.


----------



## Folmion (31. Juli 2010)

pirx schrieb:


> Ich wusste ja vor dem Kauf, dass nur eine Rasse spielbar ist, nur war ich irgendwie fest der Überzeugung dass diese eine dann umso umfangreicher sein wird... jetzt bin ich halt leicht genervt.


   Es ist ja nun nicht so, als wäre Starcraft 1 dreimal so lang wie Starcraft 2 gewesen. Ich hab Starcraft 1 im Juni nochmal durchgespielt (aber ohne Broodwars), da ich viele Details der Story schon wieder vergessen hatte. Es hat immer noch sehr viel Spaß gemacht und braucht den Vergleich mit vielen "modernen" Spielen nicht scheuen. Die Spielzeit lag aber kaum über der von SC2.



> Ehm... war  Starcraft 1 etwa langatmig weil man drei versch. Kampagnen
> spielen konnte?


Starcraft 1 hatte ganz klar Stellen, die langatmig waren, da die Missionen noch bei weitem nicht so Abwechslungsreich wie die von Starcraft 2 waren. Der Großteil der Missionen war einfaches Basis aufbauen, Armee aufstellen und alles vernichten. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad der meisten Missionen war dadurch viel zu niedrig. Man hatte beliebig Zeit und konnte in Ruhe seine Armee auf maximale Stärke ausbauen. Das vernichten war dadurch in der Regel ziemlich langweilig.
Im Vergleich zu Starcraft 2 kann Starcraft 1 noch mit der besseren Story und den drei spielbaren Rassen auftrumpfen. Allerdings war das bei Starcraft 2 ja auch nur ein Drittel der Story und nach einem Drittel (also der Terraner Kampagne) war die Story von Starcraft 1 auch noch nicht so toll.




> Hat jemand das interaktive Filmerlebnis vermisst?


Nein, aber das ändert nichts daran, das es mir jetzt trotzdem besser gefällt. Vor Dune 2 hab ich auch keine RTS vermisst 




> Habt ihr alle einen Goldesel zuhause?


Als ich anfing mit zocken, war ich Schüler. Dann Student und seit meinem Abschluss arbeite ich. Verglichen mit meinen damaligen finaziellen Möglichkeiten hab ich heute einen Goldesel.




> Ist Blizzard sakrosant?


Das hat nichts mit sakrosankt zu tun. Sie produzieren bis heute konstant gute Spiele. Wenn man zocken möchte, dann sollte man sowas zu schätzen wissen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (31. Juli 2010)

ich will endlich ne Demo. hab schon die halbe kampagne durch gameplay videos gespoilert bekommen


----------



## rstaar (31. Juli 2010)

Von mir gibts nette 95%. Grafisch könnte man da noch ne Schippe drauflegen, das ist aber auch der einzige Kritikpunkt, den ich hab. Von dem Rest sollte sich so manch ein Publisher mal eine Scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## freyr963 (1. August 2010)

LOL 90% das ist echt eine frechheit. Naja wenn man sich alle Wertungen von Herrn Schütz anschaut sieht man das die meisten Spiele bei ihm grundsätzlich unterbewertet werden. Wie man es bei metacritics sieht ist die pcgames Wertung fast die niedrigste, entweder das Spiel wird von den meisten Internationalen Redaktionen überbewertet oder die pcgames hat es zu niedrig bewertet. Meiner Meinung nach ist es letzteres. 

Die solo Kampagne ist einfach nur genial, ganz grosses Kino. Sehr interessante Missionen. Geniale und spannende Geschichte, die Zwischensequenzen sind echt super gelungen. Solch ein super Singleplayer-Part auf eine Stufe mit anderen Spielen wie DoW2 ist wie bereits gesagt eine frechheit Blizzard gegenüber.

Der Multiplayer Teil ist noch besser. Hab mir gestern ein paar Videos und Replays der ESL angeschaut. Wow SC2 ist wirklich ein würdiger nachfolger. Hatte noch nicht viel Zeit selbst online zu spielen aber bin mir sicher ich werde in ein paar Monaten (Jahren) noch immer Spass damit haben.

Der Editor ist ebenfalls sehr gut gelungen, es gibt auch bereits viele interessante Karten von Spielern. Mein lieblingsmod ist zurzeit der Red Circle TD.


----------



## TheChicky (1. August 2010)

freyr963 schrieb:


> LOL 90% das ist echt eine frechheit. Naja wenn man sich alle Wertungen von Herrn Schütz anschaut sieht man das die meisten Spiele bei ihm grundsätzlich unterbewertet werden. Wie man es bei metacritics sieht ist die pcgames Wertung fast die niedrigste, entweder das Spiel wird von den meisten Internationalen Redaktionen überbewertet oder die pcgames hat es zu niedrig bewertet. Meiner Meinung nach ist es letzteres.
> 
> Die solo Kampagne ist einfach nur genial, ganz grosses Kino. Sehr interessante Missionen. Geniale und spannende Geschichte, die Zwischensequenzen sind echt super gelungen. Solch ein super Singleplayer-Part auf eine Stufe mit anderen Spielen wie DoW2 ist wie bereits gesagt eine frechheit Blizzard gegenüber.
> 
> ...


Für sich genommen, finde ich 90% absolut ok und angemessen. Doch im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen, die ähnliche Bewertungen erhielten (DOW2), aber in fast allen Teilbereichen schwächer sind und weniger bieten, ist es natürlich zu niedrig. 

Aber das sollte uns doch egal sein, oder?


----------



## Pwned666 (1. August 2010)

freyr963 schrieb:


> LOL 90% das ist echt eine frechheit. Naja wenn man sich alle Wertungen von Herrn Schütz anschaut sieht man das die meisten Spiele bei ihm grundsätzlich unterbewertet werden. Wie man es bei metacritics sieht ist die pcgames Wertung fast die niedrigste, entweder das Spiel wird von den meisten Internationalen Redaktionen überbewertet oder die pcgames hat es zu niedrig bewertet. Meiner Meinung nach ist es letzteres.
> 
> Die solo Kampagne ist einfach nur genial, ganz grosses Kino. Sehr interessante Missionen. Geniale und spannende Geschichte, die Zwischensequenzen sind echt super gelungen. Solch ein super Singleplayer-Part auf eine Stufe mit anderen Spielen wie DoW2 ist wie bereits gesagt eine frechheit Blizzard gegenüber.
> 
> ...



Stimme dir zu
Red Circle TD zock ich übrigends auch die ganze Zeit schon. Freu mich schon auf massig neue Custom Maps


----------



## Alf1507 (1. August 2010)

Blizzard haben echt nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun! Ich wollte mir das Spiel gestern kaufen. Der Test hat mir ja echt Laune auf das Spiel gemacht. Ich zahle aber garantiert keine 60€ für ein PC Spiel!!!


----------



## Folmion (1. August 2010)

Alf1507 schrieb:


> Blizzard haben echt nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun! Ich wollte mir das Spiel gestern kaufen. Der Test hat mir ja echt Laune auf das Spiel gemacht. Ich zahle aber garantiert keine 60€ für ein PC Spiel!!!


   Bei Amazon liegt der Preis immer noch bei 39 Euro.


----------



## Nilssont27 (1. August 2010)

Alf1507 schrieb:


> Blizzard haben echt nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun! Ich wollte mir das Spiel gestern kaufen. Der Test hat mir ja echt Laune auf das Spiel gemacht. Ich zahle aber garantiert keine 60€ für ein PC Spiel!!!


   kaufs wo anderst, da kostes 40 Euro

http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_2?__mk_de_DE=%C5M%C5Z%D5%D1&url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=starcraft+2&sprefix=st

die ham dort einfach hinter den Dollar preis nen Euro gesetzt.. (bei Blizzard)


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (1. August 2010)

Nur nochmal zur Wertungsklärung: 90 % und mehr bekommen nur Spiele, die absolute Ausnahmespiele sind. es wird - wie hoffentlich jedes Jahr - nicht mehr als 3 - 5 Spiele geben, die diese oder eine höhere Wertung 2010 erhalten. Deswegen ist Starcraft einer der Favoriten auf den Titel "Spiel des Jahres 2010". Und in seinem Genre - der Echtzeitstrategie - kommt Starcraft 2 sicher in die Wahl zum "Echtzeitstrategiespiel des Jahrzehnts". Alleine das zeigt folgendes: Trotz einiger durchaus berechtigter Kritik ist dieses Spiel ein Muss für alle Strategiespieler; die Wertung ist angemessen.

Insgesamt ist aber die INflation bei den 80 - 89 - Spielen bemerkenswert.

Natürlich, wenn die Wertungsinflation so läuft, dass 90 % schon als Frechheit (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) angesehen werden, läuft was gewaltig schief bei den Magazinen, ONline oder Print. Dann gilt anscheinend nur noch der Hype als erfolgversprechend.


----------



## Nesquick_John (1. August 2010)

alle regen sich auf und geben selber ne 91^^
wie gut dass mir dieses spiel total am a**** vorbei geht. freu mich auf force unleashed 2 und assassins creed brotherhood, da möchte ich schöne tests sehen


----------



## PhaDlaDy (1. August 2010)

Wie kann man dem Multiplayer bitte nur 90% geben wenn es doch angeblich das überspiel für mp ist? leuchtet mir nicht gerade ein ...


----------



## Enisra (1. August 2010)

naja
sich da über die Feinausrichtung bei einem 9X-Titel zu streiten ist irgendwie langweilig
Bei 89% hätte man sich eher aufregen können


----------



## nonamenolife (1. August 2010)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja
> sich da über die Feinausrichtung bei einem 9X-Titel zu streiten ist irgendwie langweilig
> Bei 89% hätte man sich eher aufregen können


Tja, man muss es halt im Verlgeich zu anderen Titeln sehen, die über 90 bekommen haben, aber weit weniger bieten. Da fragt man sich dann schon, wie solche Wertungen zustande kommen...


----------



## Krampfkeks (1. August 2010)

PhaDlaDy schrieb:


> Wie kann man dem Multiplayer bitte nur 90% geben wenn es doch angeblich das überspiel für mp ist? leuchtet mir nicht gerade ein ...


   dann les den test^^


----------



## Felix Schuetz (1. August 2010)

PhaDlaDy schrieb:


> Wie kann man dem Multiplayer bitte nur 90% geben wenn es doch angeblich das überspiel für mp ist? leuchtet mir nicht gerade ein ...


Einzelspieler: 90
Mehrspieler: 92

Steht dann alles im nächsten Heft.


----------



## Yooschi (1. August 2010)

TheChicky schrieb:


> freyr963 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > LOL 90% das ist echt eine frechheit. Naja wenn man sich alle Wertungen von Herrn Schütz anschaut sieht man das die meisten Spiele bei ihm grundsätzlich unterbewertet werden. Wie man es bei metacritics sieht ist die pcgames Wertung fast die niedrigste, entweder das Spiel wird von den meisten Internationalen Redaktionen überbewertet oder die pcgames hat es zu niedrig bewertet. Meiner Meinung nach ist es letzteres.
> ...



Stimmt ist mir auch egal aber ich meine:

bietet z.B. dow2 (91 wirklich den gleichen spielspass bzw. das gleiche spielerlebniss wie Starcraft2? Nicht das dow2 schlecht wäre, sondern Starcraft 2 ist einfach ein Spiel der extraklasse. allein die Story oder die art wie sie erzählt wird, die Zwischensequenzen, der Editor und die unzähligen mods machen es zu etwas besonderem. ich bin mir sicher ich werde viele viele Stunden mit starcraft 2 verbringen ohne das der spielspass sich trübt!!!


----------



## Enisra (1. August 2010)

naja
das eine Prozentpünktchen
das läuft doch in der Statistik unter Toleranz


----------



## sTormseeka (1. August 2010)

Hmm 90%...
Meiner Meinung viel zu hoch,für ein recht innovativ armes Game.
Sicher der SP ist pompöse inszeniert,aber die Spielmechanik,wenn ich das mit DoW2 und CoH vergleiche,altbacken und um ein Jahrzehnt veraltete. 
Da frag ich mich ehrlich was die 7 Jahre gemacht haben?
Naja wieder 45€ für ein Hype-Game (das die Erwartungen nicht erfüllt) aus dem Fenster geschmissen


----------



## Enisra (2. August 2010)

sTormseeka schrieb:


> Hmm 90%...
> Meiner Meinung viel zu hoch,für ein recht innovativ armes Game.
> Sicher der SP ist pompöse inszeniert,aber die Spielmechanik,wenn ich das mit DoW2 und CoH vergleiche,altbacken und um ein Jahrzehnt veraltete.
> Da frag ich mich ehrlich was die 7 Jahre gemacht haben?
> Naja wieder 45€ für ein Hype-Game (das die Erwartungen nicht erfüllt) aus dem Fenster geschmissen


ja ne
wie toll dann so ein Spiel wird, das unbedingt innovativ sein will hat man ja am letzten C&C Teil gesehen   
btw.: Was für angebliche Erwartungen hat das Spiel denn angeblich nicht erfüllt?


----------



## Prof-G (2. August 2010)

*der Wert von Starcraft 2*

Hmm...,

das mit den Wertungen ist immer so eine Sache. Während die internationale Presse meistens Lobeshymnen verkündet, kommt es auf Seiten der Spieler mitunter zu heftiger Kritik.
Die Foreneinträge der einschlägigen Webseiten sprechen für sich.

*Starcraft 2 zerstört Grafikkarten:*

Bei Tweak PC  heißt es sogar, daß Starcraft 2 durch einen Programmierfehler, welcher schon seit der Beta bekannt ist, Grafikkarten zerstören kann. 

*Die Wertung im Wandel der Zeit:
*
Wenn Blizzard Starcraft 2 bereits im Jahr 2003 veröffentlicht hätte, wäre das Spiel sicherlich an der 5% Hürde gescheitert.
Für heutige Verhältnisse ist jedoch alles im grünen Bereich.... 

Positiv ist, daß neben Windows auch stolze MAC Besitzer auf ihre kosten kommen und zu Linux ist es dann meistens nur noch ein Katzensprung.

Die Dominanz von Windows beginnt also auch im hochpreisigen Segment der Premiumspiele zu bröckeln.


----------



## Kakrafoon (2. August 2010)

Was mich furchtbar furchtbar nervt: Auf den Schwierigkeitsgraden "Hart" und "Brutal" ist die Spielgeschwindigkeit auf "Schneller" bzw. "Am Schnellsten" festgelegt. Dadurch entsteht die Herausforderung nicht durch überlegene Gegner und das clevere Einsetzen der Einheiten, sondern nur durch übertriebene Hektik im Gefecht. Starcraft 2 ist viel zu schön, um es im Zeitraffertempo zu spielen. Ich will die ganzen tollen Animationen doch auch sehen und würdigen können - wenn das Vulture-Schwebebike seine Granatwerfer aus dem Rumpf ausklappt oder die Raketen des Luftabwehrturms mit ungezündetem Triebwerk in die Luft gespuckt werden und dann erst losrasen - das ist ganz großes Kino. Ich würde ja, um all die schönen Dinge zu sehen zu bekommen, einfach auf "Normal" spielen und die verdammten sinnlosen Achievements sausen lassen, aber auf dieser Stufe sind die Gegner lachhaft schwach und das Spiel wird dadurch zu einfach... Aargh.


----------



## AndreasMaier (2. August 2010)

@Prof-G: Blizzard bringt doch schon ewig Spiele für den Mac heraus. Von Starcraft 1 bis heute alle. Davor weiß ich nicht.


----------



## MacorVanHaal (2. August 2010)

sTormseeka schrieb:


> Hmm 90%...
> Meiner Meinung viel zu hoch,für ein recht innovativ armes Game.
> Sicher der SP ist pompöse inszeniert,aber die Spielmechanik,wenn ich das mit DoW2 und CoH vergleiche,altbacken und um ein Jahrzehnt veraltete.
> Da frag ich mich ehrlich was die 7 Jahre gemacht haben?
> Naja wieder 45€ für ein Hype-Game (das die Erwartungen nicht erfüllt) aus dem Fenster geschmissen


vielleicht is es gerade das altbackene was die leute anspricht, ich fand CoH und DoW2 wahnsinnig enttäuschend, obwohl ich großer warhammer 40k fan bin. ich würde mich auch sehr über ein remake von warhammer chaosgate freuen, schön oldschool rundenbasiert


----------



## Worrel (2. August 2010)

sTormseeka schrieb:


> ... aber die Spielmechanik,wenn ich das mit DoW2 und CoH vergleiche,altbacken und um ein Jahrzehnt veraltete.
> ...
> Naja wieder 45€ für ein Hype-Game (das die Erwartungen nicht erfüllt) aus dem Fenster geschmissen


   Tja, selbst schuld, wenn man sich vor dem Kauf nicht informiert.

Gerade bei Starcraft 2 war es im Vorfeld ausreichend bekannt, daß es sich grundlegend genauso spielen wird wie Starcraft 1.


----------



## kornhill (2. August 2010)

Prof-G schrieb:


> Wenn Blizzard Starcraft 2 bereits im Jahr 2003 veröffentlicht hätte, wäre das Spiel sicherlich an der 5% Hürde gescheitert.
> Für heutige Verhältnisse ist jedoch alles im grünen Bereich....
> 
> Positiv ist, daß neben Windows auch stolze MAC Besitzer auf ihre kosten kommen und zu Linux ist es dann meistens nur noch ein Katzensprung.
> ...


Deinen ersten Satz verstehe ich nicht. Hört sich, meiner Meinung nach, nach ziemlichen Mist an, oder was will uns die 5% Hürde sagen?
LoL. Seit Warcraft2 gibt es alles auf den Mac was von Blizzard kommt (w2, w3, diab1,diab2, wow, sc1, sc2) Wahnsinn über 15Jahre nicht aufpassen und dann so n Post von sich geben....


----------



## MacorVanHaal (2. August 2010)

sTormseeka schrieb:


> Hmm 90%...
> Meiner Meinung viel zu hoch,für ein recht innovativ armes Game.
> Sicher der SP ist pompöse inszeniert,aber die Spielmechanik,wenn ich das mit DoW2 und CoH vergleiche,altbacken und um ein Jahrzehnt veraltete.
> Da frag ich mich ehrlich was die 7 Jahre gemacht haben?
> Naja wieder 45€ für ein Hype-Game (das die Erwartungen nicht erfüllt) aus dem Fenster geschmissen


vielleicht is es gerade das altbackene was die leute anspricht, ich fand CoH und DoW2 wahnsinnig enttäuschend, obwohl ich großer warhammer 40k fan bin. ich würde mich auch sehr über ein remake von warhammer chaosgate freuen, schön oldschool rundenbasiert


----------



## Technocrat (2. August 2010)

Der Multiplayer krankt - das war zu erwarten - an demselben Problem wie sein Vorgänger: wer schneller klickt, gewinnt. Mit Hirn hat das ganze nichts zu tun, dafür aber mit Mausakrobatik. Nun, vermutlich ist das der Grund, warum SC 1 und 2 so populär sind - Hirnakrobaten gibt es halt weit weniger als Leute mit guten Reflexen.

Übrigens: alle Rangliga Matches werden festeingestellt auf "schnell" durchgeführt. Noch Fragen?


----------



## Technocrat (2. August 2010)

KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> Ich finde es witzig, dass, immer sobald ein Spiel von einigen Leuten geliebt wird, es automatisch sofort welche gibt, die es hassen. Das ist immer so. Aber wirklich immer.
> Als würden einige Leute aus Prinzip gegen den Strom schwimmen müssen.


  
Das findet sich besonders häufig bei Teenagern. Ist eine vorübergehende Geisteshaltung, bis sie nämlich merken, das man gegen den Strom nur langsam vorankommt und  schnell ermüdet...


----------



## DestinysHand (2. August 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> KabraxisObliv schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich finde es witzig, dass, immer sobald ein Spiel von einigen Leuten geliebt wird, es automatisch sofort welche gibt, die es hassen. Das ist immer so. Aber wirklich immer.
> ...


Ziemlich einseitig findest du nicht??
Für mich sind die jenigen am weitesten die in der Lage sind sich jedes mal neu zu entscheiden mit welchem Strom sie schwimmen und mit welchem nicht.
Oppenheimer oder Galilei zB waren sicher keine Teenies ! xD
Wenn der Vergleich auch etwas weiter ausholt ,denk mal drüber nach.
Das so genannte wir ,welches im Zusammenhang mit der so genannten Gesellschaft immer wieder in Verbindung gebracht wird existiert nicht.
Es gibt einen grossen gemeinsamen Nenner wie ,nur um ein Beispiel zu nennen , Mord ist falsch und muss bestraft werden.
Aber unter diesem Nenner befinden sich tausende von Strömen ,die sich gegenseitig ausschliessen und doch auf ihre eigene Art und Weise nicht falsch sein müssen.
Toleranz ist das Stichwort oder auch drastischer Koexistenz !
Leben und leben lassen !

Ich persönlich zocke das Game auch gerade.
SC2 ist ein sehr geiles RTS. Definitiv eins der besten jemals !
Grafisch könnte schon noch etwas mehr gehen ,aber schlecht ist es deSwegen trotzdem nicht.
Von dem Hardwarehunger den SC2 mit sich bringt bin ich allerdings  schon etwas enttäuscht.
Ich denke aber auch das der eine oder andere Patch noch etwas reissen wird ,auch im Bezug auf die Mehrkernunterstützung!

Und wer schnell klickt hat noch lange nix gerissen!
Ohne eine Taktik zu entwerfen und die richtigen Entscheidungen zu treffen wird es niemals funktionieren ein Spiel zu gewinnen!
Zu den Ranglistenspielen kann ich nur sagen : Nein danke!
Ich Spiele zwar gerne auf hohem Niveau ,aber wenn ich sehe wie Progamer dabei abgehen muss ich mir doch an den Kopf fassen.
Ich werde wohl ewiger Trrainingsspieler bleiben oder eben mit Kumpels zoggn....

Und zu guter letzt :Wer ein Spiel wirklich hasst sollte sich mal einen guten Artzt suchen! Nur so ein Tip.
Vllt reicht auch schon sich die Bedeutung non Jin und Jang vor Augen zu führen.
Viel Glück dabei   
HF GL CYA_------------->PEACE!!!


----------



## WhisperingBlades (2. August 2010)

Ick find's geil !
Punkt, aus, basta 

Die, die das Haar in der Suppe suchen und wenn sie es nicht finden behaupten, es wäre zu wenig Suppe da gewesen wird es immer geben XD


----------



## kornhill (2. August 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Der Multiplayer krankt - das war zu erwarten - an demselben Problem wie sein Vorgänger: wer schneller klickt, gewinnt. Mit Hirn hat das ganze nichts zu tun, dafür aber mit Mausakrobatik. Nun, vermutlich ist das der Grund, warum SC 1 und 2 so populär sind - Hirnakrobaten gibt es halt weit weniger als Leute mit guten Reflexen.
> 
> Übrigens: alle Rangliga Matches werden festeingestellt auf "schnell" durchgeführt. Noch Fragen?


Des finde ich schon fast dreist so zu behaupten. SC sowie SC2 brauchen auf jeden Fall Reaktionen wie noch eins. Aber zu behaupten, nur weil man zu lahm ist (wie ich übrigens auch), das spiel hätte keinen strategischen Tiefgang ist mal völlig daneben.

Klar Progamer haben weit über 60 Tastenanschläge die Minute(!!) und werden ab 24 aus dem Kader 1 ausgemustert! Das Spiel verlangt auf pro level unmenschliche Reaktionen, aber nur viel clicken bringt garnix. Auch als lahmer alter Man wie ich es bin, kann ich noch gut spiele gewinnen weil ich gut spioniere, trickse, meine Basis bewege und conter Einheiten baue. Und ein gut gezielter Psi Sturm in ne Gruppe Spacemarines wirkt wunder, man muss es nur zum richtigen Zeitpunkt machen und wissen welche Tasten man drücken muss. Aber falls du den Sinn von "Real Time Strategy" nicht verstehst könnte ich dir ein Battle Isle oder ähnliches empfehlen, da kannst dir soviel Zeit nehmen wie du willst ....

p.s.: Bei SC1 konnte man die geschwindigkeit auf unter 7 stellen..... Wer das gemacht hat, hat sich immer daran erfreuen dürfen das seine Gegner geleaved sind sobald sie gemerkt haben das das Tempo nicht 7 ist. (Immer wenn ich das gemacht hatte, konnte ich den Facepalm in den Worten lesen die mir uU noch geschrieben wurden, meist wurde aber ohne Worte geleaved)


----------



## Schalkmund (2. August 2010)

So habs auch grade durch und es hat mir gefallen. Ich bin ja sonst nicht so der RTS-Zocker aber die Blizzardtitel hab bisher alle gespielt. Nur leider nicht durch das ist mein Blizzard-Trauma ich hab bisher auf Normal immer die allerletzte Mission verkackt bei WC2, SC1 und auch WC3 und wollte die Spiele nie noch mal auf Leicht spielen. Zum Glück konnte man bei SC2 den Schwierigkeitsgrad ändern hab dann die letzte Mission nach vierfachen Scheitern im normalen Modus auf Moderat gezockt und durfte das erste mal den Abspann eines Blizzard-Strategiespiels sehen.   
Auf Moderat war die letzte Mission dann aber schon wieder zu einfach da hab ich nicht einmal diese Shockwelle benutzt.   

An den Multiplayermodus braucht sich so ein RTS-Kackb00n wie ich gar nicht erst ran zu wagen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (2. August 2010)

Kakrafoon schrieb:


> Ich will die ganzen tollen Animationen doch auch sehen und würdigen können - wenn das Vulture-Schwebebike seine Granatwerfer aus dem Rumpf ausklappt oder die Raketen des Luftabwehrturms mit ungezündetem Triebwerk in die Luft gespuckt werden und dann erst losrasen - das ist ganz großes Kino.


sehr schön gesagt, da kann man nicht mehr viel hinzufügen. Die Animationen im Spiel sind wirklich so detailverliebt, das erinnert mich an alte Arcadeklassiker wie z.b. _Metal Slug_, deren Grafiken komplett handgezeichnet wurden   
Auch wenn SC2 im grunde "nur" ein schickes, aufgemotztes SC1.5 ist - ich bin sicher es wird wieder 7 Jahre überdauern.


----------



## Angeldust (3. August 2010)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> So habs auch grade durch und es hat mir gefallen. Ich bin ja sonst nicht so der RTS-Zocker aber die Blizzardtitel hab bisher alle gespielt. Nur leider nicht durch das ist mein Blizzard-Trauma ich hab bisher auf Normal immer die allerletzte Mission verkackt bei WC2, SC1 und auch WC3 und wollte die Spiele nie noch mal auf Leicht spielen. Zum Glück konnte man bei SC2 den Schwierigkeitsgrad ändern hab dann die letzte Mission nach vierfachen Scheitern im normalen Modus auf Moderat gezockt und durfte das erste mal den Abspann eines Blizzard-Strategiespiels sehen.
> Auf Moderat war die letzte Mission dann aber schon wieder zu einfach da hab ich nicht einmal diese Shockwelle benutzt.
> 
> An den Multiplayermodus braucht sich so ein RTS-Kackb00n wie ich gar nicht erst ran zu wagen.


Hinetwa so wie dir gehts mir auch. Mehr als normaler Schwierigkeitsgrad ist nicht drinnen 

Bei WC3 konnte man wenn man eine Mission verloren hat übrigens auch den Schwierigkeitsgrad anpassen. Hab ich zwar nie gemacht aber bei Mount Hyal wurds mir auch angeboten weil ichs erst beim vierten oder fünten Anlauf hatte.

Zu Starcraft 2:
Es ist eigentlich das selbe wie SC1 nur mit viel besserer Präsentation. Aber wer wollte denn mehr? Ich nicht. Wenn man SC1 so aufbereiten würde wie SC2 ist würde ich es auch sofort wieder kaufen auch wenn das Gameplay identisch wäre.


----------



## Rod86 (3. August 2010)

ich finds genial, die kampagne ist echt mal schön geworden und der mp ist halt typisch blizzard - ebenfalls genial. 
was ihr an der missionsauswahl zu meckern habt kann ich nur teilweise verstehen, einerseits spielt man ja eh alle, andererseits kann man so beeinflussen welche einheiten man sich zuerst holt, wodurch folgemissionen dementsprechend auch einfacher werden (können). 
das man die kamera nicht weiter rauszoomen kann war ja von vornherein klar, dazu musste man nicht mal die beta gespielt haben, irgendwo stand (ich glaub sogar bei euch) mal blizzards aussage dazu das es so gewollt ist. mit der tatsache hätte man sich also schon längst abfinden können, und wirklich gamebreaking ists nun auch nicht, in meinen augen kein negativ punkt.


----------



## Rachlust (3. August 2010)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> An den Multiplayermodus braucht sich so ein RTS-Kackb00n wie ich gar nicht erst ran zu wagen.


   1. Waren die "Pro" Gamer auch mal Kackb00n´s

2. Hat das was die da Online spielen garnichts mehr mit RTS zu tun  Von RTS belibt bei denen nur Realtime übrig...Strategie existiert nicht. Megagroßer Basiskomplexx für Einehiten Produktion wird in windeseile hochgezogen, eine Armee bestehend aus gefühlten 800000 Figuren hingestellt undd ann wird kurz gerusht. 
Von daher einfach das selbe machen und du wirst gewinnen.

Traurig das sowas in RTS´s games online geht denn sowas versaut mir immer das Game und die KI is mir zu hohl ^^


----------



## sTormseeka (3. August 2010)

Worrel schrieb:


> sTormseeka schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... aber die Spielmechanik,wenn ich das mit DoW2 und CoH vergleiche,altbacken und um ein Jahrzehnt veraltete.
> ...


 Ja haste vollkommen Recht,hab mich wieder einmal hypen lassen und von großen Namen blenden lassen(danke an PCG,ihr habt euen Job gut gemacht,ich hoffe es hat sich finanziell für euch gelohnt   ).
Bin halt  auch nur ein Konsumsklave,der die Macht der Werbung,unterlegen ist.
Aber was will man auch mit tausenden von € auf dem Konto machen (die eh bald wehrlos sind)?
Ok Gold kaufen ist eine Option(hab schon einige Unzen   ).


----------



## Enisra (3. August 2010)

sTormseeka schrieb:


> Worrel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > sTormseeka schrieb:
> ...


Schlaule
mal ehrlich, wenn man jetzt deine Kommentare hier so ließt bist es eher DU der hier vom Anti-Zug erwischt wurde, also Hauptsache möglichst Negativen Kappes schreiben, Belege dazu hat diese Sorte "Mensch" ja eh nie gebraucht


----------



## sTormseeka (3. August 2010)

Enisra schrieb:


> Schlaule
> mal ehrlich, wenn man jetzt deine Kommentare hier so ließt bist es eher DU der hier vom Anti-Zug erwischt wurde, also Hauptsache möglichst Negativen Kappes schreiben, Belege dazu hat diese Sorte "Mensch" ja eh nie gebraucht


 Ach Bitte,was wills du mir den jetzt sagen?
Ich will sicher nicht deinen heiligen Gral (SC2) in irgend einer weise runtermachen,sondern mach hier nur meine Meinung über das Produkt SC2 publik (hat jeder ein Recht darauf).
Sollte das mit deine Meinung kollidieren,musst du das hinnehmen.
Meinungen sind wie Ar...löcher,jeder hat eins  .


----------



## Enisra (3. August 2010)

sTormseeka schrieb:


> Enisra schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Schlaule
> ...


Ich will damit sagen das du einen Anti-Hype verbreitest, ein verhalten das genauso lächerlich ausgeführt wird wie ein Hype

Außerdem, nur weil du dir was zurecht legst und das Meinung schimpfst heißt das nicht, dass das in einer Immunitätsblase steckt und jede Art von Kritik daran verboten ist
Denn, was viele meinen die diese Strategie wählen ignorieren ist, das würde dummerweise nur meine freie Meinungsäußerung über deine Meinung einschränken, Sprich ein klassisches Argumentationsfail
Mal abgesehen davon, wo repektierst du noch mal eigentlich die Meinung von den anderen dass das Spiel super ist?
Denk mal scharf nach

Zumal Meinungen auch noch lange nicht richtig sein müssen, immer sind Nazis auch der Meinung, das die die Herrenmenschen sind, was nur dem Konzept von Nietzsche widerspricht und die sogar tatsächlich danach zu den Herdenmenschen gehören (nachzulesen dtv-Atlas Philosophie S. 176 ff.)


----------



## phieez (4. August 2010)

Wie bei jedem Spiel, dem einen gefällts dem anderen halt nicht.

Mir, für meinen Teil liefert es das was ich erwartet hab, eine blizzard-typische RTS mit Neuerungen, die sich schön einfügen. Es ist wie so oft, man muss das Rad nicht neu erfinden um trotzdem was Gutes zu schaffen.

Wer sich unter Genreprimus eine Revolution des Spielablaufs vorstellt, wird sicherlich enttäuscht. Spaß machts aber allemal.

just my 2 cents


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. August 2010)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> So habs auch grade durch und es hat mir gefallen. Ich bin ja sonst nicht so der RTS-Zocker aber die Blizzardtitel hab bisher alle gespielt. Nur leider nicht durch das ist mein Blizzard-Trauma ich hab bisher auf Normal immer die allerletzte Mission verkackt bei WC2, SC1 und auch WC3 und wollte die Spiele nie noch mal auf Leicht spielen. Zum Glück konnte man bei SC2 den Schwierigkeitsgrad ändern hab dann die letzte Mission nach vierfachen Scheitern im normalen Modus auf Moderat gezockt und durfte das erste mal den Abspann eines Blizzard-Strategiespiels sehen.
> Auf Moderat war die letzte Mission dann aber schon wieder zu einfach da hab ich nicht einmal diese Shockwelle benutzt.
> 
> An den Multiplayermodus braucht sich so ein RTS-Kackb00n wie ich gar nicht erst ran zu wagen.


Doch, das mit dem Multiplayer geht problemlos, weil dir immer ein Spieler ungefähr deinem Können zugeteilt wird. Ein Anfänger wird da nie auf einen Pro-Gamer treffen, da brauchst keine Angst haben.


----------



## sTormseeka (4. August 2010)

Enisra schrieb:


> Zumal Meinungen auch noch lange nicht richtig sein müssen, immer sind Nazis auch der Meinung, das die die Herrenmenschen sind, was nur dem Konzept von Nietzsche widerspricht und die sogar tatsächlich danach zu den Herdenmenschen gehören (nachzulesen dtv-Atlas Philosophie S. 176 ff.)


Sag mal gehts noch?
Weil ich nicht deiner Meinung bin(bei einem Spiel!!!),komms du hier gleich mit einem Nazi Vergleich?
Wie lächerlich ist das denn...


----------



## Worrel (4. August 2010)

sTormseeka schrieb:


> Enisra schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Zumal Meinungen auch noch lange nicht richtig sein müssen, immer sind Nazis auch der Meinung, das die die Herrenmenschen sind, was nur dem Konzept von Nietzsche widerspricht und die sogar tatsächlich danach zu den Herdenmenschen gehören (nachzulesen dtv-Atlas Philosophie S. 176 ff.)
> ...


   Lesen - Denken - Verstehen - Posten.

Mit keiner Silbe wurdest du mit den Nazis verglichen. 
Sie wurden lediglich verwendet, um darzulegen, welchen Wahrheitsgehalt die eigene Meinung hat.

(Wobei ich jetzt auch sagen muß: _Verstanden _hab ich das nicht, da Fach Philosophie und Nietzsches Lehren für mich Fremdwörter sind. Und ob man jetzt unbedingt zwangsweise Godwin's Law bemühen muß, ist sicher auch umstritten.  )


----------



## anjuna80 (4. August 2010)

@sTormseeka
Lass dich nicht provozieren, keine Ahnung warum auf deine Meinung so abgegangen wird.

@Topic
Habe die ersten Missionen hinter mir. Genau so muss für mich Echtzeitstrategie aussehen. Ich mag es halt im RTS-Bereich eher klassisch und komme mit neueren Games nicht so ganz auf einen Nenner.
Geniale Inszenierung, Missionen, Grafik...  
Wird mich für die nächsten Wochen beschäftigen, brauche erstmal nichts anderes.


----------



## AndreasMaier (4. August 2010)

Ich bin jetzt bei den letzten Missionen. Das Spiel ist einfach der Hammer. OK, anscheinend gibts Leute die lieber andere Strategiespiele spielen. Aber für mich ist SC2 ganz genau so wie es sein soll. Ich würde gar nichts ändern. Den leichten Schwierigkeitsgrad bei "normal" finde ich auch gut. Abends nach der Arbeit kann man sich mit SC2 unterhalten lassen, ohne dass man die Missionen dauernd verliert. Ich spiele jetzt mal alles auf normal durch, habe meinen Spaß. Danach spiele ich es schwerer. Da kann ich dann die Erfolge machen. Da weiß man dann auch was man bei den einzelnen Missionen machen muss. Eine Mission die man noch nie gesehen hat gleich schwer zu spielen macht mir keinen Spaß. Man weiß ja noch gar nicht was man bauen muss und was einen erwartet.


----------



## Enisra (4. August 2010)

Worrel schrieb:


> sTormseeka schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Enisra schrieb:
> ...


Fast
Die Nazis kommen deswegen ins Spiel, weil jeder weiß wie intelligent und Richtig deren sogenannte Meinung ist, nämlich garnicht und deswegen das Einkapseln seiner Meinung gegenüber Kritik bzw. anderere Leute Meinung zur Meinung, auch eine sehr Schwache Handlungsweise ist
Bei anderen Blöden Themen funktioniert das nicht so effektiv, SUV fahren, Kernkraft, etc.

das war nicht Agressiv, Offensiv oder Irgendwas-siv gemeint

und zur Kurzerklärung, Nietzsche definiert den Herden(NS-Beizeichnung Unter-)menschen als Feige, Schwach und nur in der Gruppe stark und nun überlegt mal wie Mutig so ein brauner Spacko ohne seine Mitspackos ist


----------



## Felix Schuetz (4. August 2010)

Enisra schrieb:


> Fast
> Die Nazis kommen deswegen ins Spiel, weil jeder weiß wie intelligent und Richtig deren sogenannte Meinung ist, nämlich garnicht und deswegen das Einkapseln seiner Meinung gegenüber Kritik bzw. anderere Leute Meinung zur Meinung, auch eine sehr Schwache Handlungsweise ist
> Bei anderen Blöden Themen funktioniert das nicht so effektiv, SUV fahren, Kernkraft, etc.
> 
> ...


Folks, bitte versucht's mal ohne Nazis, Nietzsche und dergleichen. Gehört hier einfach nicht hin. Back to topic jetzt, bitte. 

Felix
PC Games


----------



## p4nd4fri3nd (4. August 2010)

Wie lang dauert der Spaß eigentlich? So, wie sich der Test liest werde ich wohl auf eine Budgetversion mit hoffentlich allen 3 Teilen warten. Ansonsten würde ich persönlich erstmal auf die Zerg Version warten (Kerrigan ist und bleibt mein Lieblingscharakter). Ich bezweifle auch, dass die Episode (alleine) an den Umfang vom ersten Teil erreicht. Und Multiplayer spiel ich eher selten. Da freu ich mich eher über viele (kostenlose ich werde mir Keine kaufen) Maps von Spielern und den Editor. RealID sehe ich eher Kritisch und wenn ich es mir Kaufe werde ich auf keinen Fall meinen richtigen Namen angeben. Ich möchte nicht, dass mein späterer Chef genau mein Spielverhalten ausspähen kann (ich bin mir Sicher, dass in die für Unternehmen verfügbaren Personensuchmaschinen eine Suche für RealID eingebaut werden wird).


----------



## Reed (4. August 2010)

p4nd4fri3nd schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle auch, dass die Episode (alleine) an den Umfang vom ersten Teil erreicht.


kannst du, hat sie aber - wie seit monaten bekannt


----------



## TheChicky (5. August 2010)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Enisra schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Fast
> ...


Hilfe, ist das jetzt auch ... "Zensur" und ..."Arroganz"...? So wie man es Blizzard für das Löschen der Maps vorwirft..?


----------



## Felix Schuetz (5. August 2010)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Hilfe, ist das jetzt auch ... "Zensur" und ..."Arroganz"...? So wie man es Blizzard für das Löschen der Maps vorwirft..?


Nö. Ist eine Bitte, dass sich die Menschen in diesem Thread bitte aufs Thema konzentrieren sollen und dazu der neutrale Hinweis, dass wir hier keine Nazi-Vergleiche irgendwelcher Art sehen möchten. Nenn's ruhig Zensur, wenn's dir Spaß macht.


----------



## Enisra (5. August 2010)

Nochmal
das war KEIN Vergleich
das war eher Ein Bespiel dafür wie sehr Meinungen falsch sein können und man Kritik, was auch eine Form von Meinung ist, dadurch nicht dadurch einfach Abschmettern kann, weil da ja ne Meinung  sei  

Aber da jeder sich an dem Beispielbegriff aufhängt und der Sinn des ganzen nicht beachtet wird, werd ich auch auf was anderes umschwenken

Natürlich kann einer der Meinung sein, das SC2 ein Hype Spiel ist
Aber wenn dann muss der sich auch anhören lassen, das die Meinung nicht richtig ist und er selber vllt. auch eher auf den Anti-Hype-Zug ist

boah, aber kann man den ganzen Mist nicht Löschen, das Beispiel hat ja eh deutlich sein Ziel verfehlt die Diskussion um die Kritik an anderer Leute Meinung kurz zu halten


----------



## Felix Schuetz (5. August 2010)

Enisra schrieb:


> Nochmal
> das war KEIN Vergleich
> das war eher Ein Bespiel dafür wie sehr Meinungen falsch sein können und man Kritik, was auch eine Form von Meinung ist, dadurch nicht dadurch einfach Abschmettern kann, weil da ja ne Meinung  sei
> 
> ...


Find's grundsätzlich prima, dass du dich so kritisch an der Diskussion beteiligst. Aber gerade dir sollte dann eigentlich klar sein, dass Vergleiche mit dem Dritten Reich - egal, wie clever sie gemeint sein mögen - zumeist im falschen Hals landen, wenn man sie in einem Forum äußert. Bitte begrabt dieses Thema daher einfach und wendet euch wieder dem Spiel und dem Test zu. Wär schade, wenn uns euer Feedback verloren ginge, nur weil wir uns wegen solchen Dingen zu weit vom Thema wegbewegen. 

Felix
PC Games


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. August 2010)

Irgendwas stimmt in der Kampagne nicht - Ich spiele im niedrigsten Schwierigkeitsgrad, und musste bereits in mindestens zwei Missionen folgendes erleben (beispiel): Auftrag: Auf Evakuierung warten. Problemlose Kontrolle des Gebietes, ich verteidige meine Basis souverän mit den Bunkern, die ab und an auftauchenden Zergschwärme zerbröseln wie Kekse, also überhaupt keine Gefahr. 
Dann am Ende jedoch als eine Videosequenz eingeleitet wird, ist plötzlich meine ganze Basis mit Viechern überrannt, obwohl ich noch eine Sekunde zuvor alles unter kontrolle hatte. 
Kann es sein das hier die Entwickler von einem mittleren oder schweren Schwierigkeitsgrad ausgegangen sind für die Sequenzen? Wirkt halt irgendwie unpassend^^ In der Mission mit der Evakuierung der Zivilisten dasselbe^^


----------



## Bonkic (5. August 2010)

diese 7h-demo ist wirklich ausgesprochen fair, fast schon zu fair: ich hab jetzt 9 missionen gespielt und ein ende ist noch nicht in sicht. da vergeht mir fast die "lust" noch geld für das komplette spiel hinzulegen. nein, der mp interessiert mich nicht.


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. August 2010)

Bonkic schrieb:


> diese 7h-demo ist wirklich ausgesprochen fair, fast schon zu fair: ich hab jetzt 9 missionen gespielt und ein ende ist noch nicht in sicht.


ich hab auch noch 2 codes, sag bescheid wenn du weiterspielen willst


----------



## Bonkic (6. August 2010)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Bonkic schrieb:
> 
> 
> > diese 7h-demo ist wirklich ausgesprochen fair, fast schon zu fair: ich hab jetzt 9 missionen gespielt und ein ende ist noch nicht in sicht.
> ...



das ginge? im ernst?  :-o


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. August 2010)

Bonkic schrieb:


> LouisLoiselle schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bonkic schrieb:
> ...


das du die codes kriegst, ja^^ ob du dann wirklich alles durchspielen kannst, weiss ich nicht, hab ja nie einen benutzt - aber ich nehme mal an du hast sonst keine Einschränkungen im spiel selbst, oder?


----------



## Neero (6. August 2010)

SC2 ist bisher eines der besten Spiele dieses Jahres, klar konnte es den Anforderungen nicht ganz gerecht werden, so wie es in den Himmel gehoben wurde. Dennoch ist es ein mehr als würdiger Nachfolger für SC1. Habe sowohl SC1 als auch mittlerweile SC2 bis zur Vergasung gezoggt. Klar kann man jetzt behaupten ich lass mich von irgeneinem Hype mitziehen, find ich allerdings sehr weit her geholt. Jeder hat seine Genres und Spiele die er bevorzugt. 
Der Multiplayer ist um Welten besser als beim ersten Teil. Auf Grund des unten schon erwähnten Zuteilungssystems. Klar hat man auch die möglichkeit gegen Pro-Gamer zu spielen in dem man sich direkt ein Spiel sucht aus höheren Ligen. von Kampagnen kann ich eigentlich nie was sagen weil ich die bei Strategie Spielen nicht spiele. Wenn ich eine Geschichte spielen will spiel ich RPGs, aber wie auch das ist das jedermans Sache. Die unten auftauchenden Aussagen von wegen schnelle Reflexe sind absoluter Bullshit meiner Meinung nach. 
Wie in jedem Strategie Spiel schon bei was weiss ich AOE gabs Hotkeys. Wenn man sich mit so einem Spiel auseinander setzen will muss man sich meiner Meinung nach auch mit den Hotkeys bekannt machen. Sobald man die Input hat braucht man die Maus fast nicht mehr. Soviel zur Mausakrobatik. Wer keine Hotkeyliste findet kann mich gerne anschreiben ich hab sie im Exel Format zum selber ausdrucken. Am Anfang wird das komplex aussehen und ist es auch aber mit der Zeit geht das dann automatisch.

Einziges Manko was ich an diesem Teil finde, ist dass zu viele neue Einheiten gekommen sind und dafür alte gehen mussten. Ich hoffe einfach mal dass die mit den Erweiterungen kommen. 45€ find ich happig aber dennoch gut angelegt wenn man sich ein zwei Wochen mit dem Gameplay auseinandersetzt.

Grüße
Neero
PS.: rushen geht bei jedem Strategie Spiel, man muss nur wissen wie!


----------



## powermax90 (10. August 2010)

also ich würd schon gerne mal Übertragungen von Spielmatches ala WoW, SC2, oder ähnliches im Fernsehen sehen. Ich fänd das cool. Son raid im TV oder sowas^^


----------



## blubbrawromfg (13. August 2010)

Also ich fand das Spiel mehr als ausgezeichnet. Zwar bin ich etwas ehm.. sentimental, ist ja schliesslich starcraft, aber auch ohne meine Leidenschaft für starcraft sehe ich das spiel als genial.
Die Kampagne ist ziemlich vollständig, nicht wie manche Kommentare hier anzweifeln. Das einzige was stören mag ist das offene Ende, aber etwas Spannung schadet ja nicht. Manche Spiele haben ohnehin nur eine "Spezies", zwar darf man in der Kampagne die Zerg nicht spielen, aber dafür die beiden anderen Rassen, die sehr abwechslungsreich sind. 
Die Missionen sind sehr sehr sehr abwechslungsreich und machen eigentlich immer Spaß. Es sind nicht diese öden "Zerstöre alle gegner" missionen. Auch die Erfolge bieten einen netten Ansporn! 
Was ich noch nicht angespielt habe, aber es gibt sie, sind verschiedene Szenarien, die man durchspielen kann. Also Einzelmissionen.
Der Wiederspielwert des Einzelspielers ist meiner meinung nach sehr Hoch! Die Story ist klasse und an einigen Punkten kann man sich zwischen 2 Optionen entscheiden und so den Lauf der Geschichte minimal ändern. 

Der Multiplayer ist einfach klasse! Schon jetzt gibt es fast so viele Mods wie für Wc3. Allein schon dafür lohnt es sich die 45 Euro auszugeben. Gibt man den Modder ein Jahr, dann wird man höchstwahrscheinlich ganze Spiele als Mods bekommen. 
Der klassische Multiplayer ist natürlich auch klasse. sehr gut balanciert. Blizzard halt. 
Und dort KANN man die Zerg auch spielen!


----------



## Sirak (16. August 2010)

Das "Absturz" Problem besteht weiterhin, wobei diese unterschiedlich ablaufen können. Im offiziellen Technik-Forum sind die Beiträge dazu weiterhin die am meist frequentierten. Persönlich leide ich ebenfalls darunter.

Problem tritt nach 5 - 60min während einer Mission auf, nie während ich auf dem Schiff bin oder beim laden.

Grafikkarte 8800 GT, neuste Treiber, Temperatur max. 65°C > somit NICHT Absturzursache!!!

Bei mir erscheinen seltsame Gafikformen am Bildschirm > freeze > nur mehr Reset hilft. IN KEINEM anderen Spiel hatte ich JEMALS dieses Problem. Die Schuld ist somit zumindest tw bei Blizzard/SC 2 zu finden...


----------



## Sirak (16. August 2010)

An die PC Games Profis: Ihr habt ja laut eurem Test auch Probleme mit Abstürzen, treten diese weiterhin auf bzw. habt ihr eine Lösung gefunden?


----------



## Worrel (16. August 2010)

Sirak schrieb:


> An die PC Games Profis: Ihr habt ja laut eurem Test auch Probleme mit Abstürzen, treten diese weiterhin auf bzw. habt ihr eine Lösung gefunden?


   Bei mir half: 
- Aufstocken auf 4 GB Ram
- Updaten des Sound Treibers (Realtek onboard)
- Defragmentieren der SC2 Partition


----------



## PeterKr (18. August 2010)

Battle.net 2 als würdigen Nachfolger zu bezeichnen grenzt schon fast an Ignoranz.
Es gibt genügent Kritikpunkte die Battle.Net 2 schon im Ansatz disqualifizieren.
Dazu gehört nur schon der fehlende Chat und die fehlende Möglichkeit mit Benutzern anderer Länder in Kontakt zu treten von der Benutzerfreundlichkeit wollen wir erstmal garnich anfangen.


----------



## Danox (23. August 2010)

Tolles Spiel aber zu einfach und besonders helle muss mann auch nicht sein. Ist Online ne super sache aber in ernst von genial ist das weit entfernt. 

Ps: Bei releas was das für mich noch ne Beta


----------



## anjuna80 (23. August 2010)

Danox schrieb:


> Tolles Spiel aber zu einfach und besonders helle muss mann auch nicht sein. Ist Online ne super sache aber in ernst von genial ist das weit entfernt.
> 
> Ps: Bei releas was das für mich noch ne Beta


Das würd ich jetzt aber gerne genauer wissen. Hast du schon alle Erfolge erreicht und jede Mission auf schwer erledigt? Welches Strategiespiel trifft denn eher deinen Geschmack und ist was für Gescheite? Was war denn bei Release Beta-mäßig?


----------



## ruppe27 (2. September 2010)

*grübel* irgendwie fehlt mir dieses begeisterte Gefühl ein kleines Meisterwerk zu spielen,-wie damals bei Warcraft 3. 
Starcraft 2 ist grafisch passend - aber kein optischer Quantensprung.
Die Kampfhandlungen/Effekte, und  Anzahl der unterschiedlichen Bewegungsabläufe sind gerade so viele, dass dem Spieler ein dynamisches,mitreissendes Bewegungs/Kampfgeschehen vorgegaukelt werden soll...
- spätestens seit Dawn of War hätten die Blizzard-Verantwortlichen deutlich erkennen können, das ein Starcraft 2 bei weiten seinen hochgelobten Ansprüchen-zumindest in diesem Teilbereich des spiels nicht gerecht wird.
GESAMT: ein nettes Spiel - aber nicht viel mehr, welches keine Emotionen, und wenig Motivation bei mir auslöst. 
Der Spielunfang ist OK, auch dank des umfangreichen,einfachen Missions/Kartenbausatzes.
Trotzdem hatte ich ehrlich gesagt-schon allein wegen des Namens "Blizzard" und "Starcraft" viel höhere Erwartungen an das Spiel!
...vielleicht werd ich auch zu alt zum spielen...bin ja mal auf Diablo 3 gespannt...!


----------



## nikiburstr8x (3. September 2010)

ruppe27 schrieb:


> *grübel* irgendwie fehlt mir dieses begeisterte Gefühl ein kleines Meisterwerk zu spielen,-wie damals bei Warcraft 3.
> Starcraft 2 ist grafisch passend - aber kein optischer Quantensprung.
> Die Kampfhandlungen/Effekte, und  Anzahl der unterschiedlichen Bewegungsabläufe sind gerade so viele, dass dem Spieler ein dynamisches,mitreissendes Bewegungs/Kampfgeschehen vorgegaukelt werden soll...
> - spätestens seit Dawn of War hätten die Blizzard-Verantwortlichen deutlich erkennen können, das ein Starcraft 2 bei weiten seinen hochgelobten Ansprüchen-zumindest in diesem Teilbereich des spiels nicht gerecht wird.
> ...


Ein Hype kann die Wahrnehmung verzerren. Spiele, von denen ich noch nie was gehört habe und die auf meinem Zockertisch landen, begeistern mich mehr, weil ich keine großen Erwartungen im Vorfeld hegte - wenn du dir also Diablo 3 nicht "versauen" willst, solltest du dir die Berichterstattung im Vorfeld, also bevor das Spiel herauskommt, differenzierter betrachten.   
Es wird soviel berichtet über diese Blockbuster, sodass die Erwartungshaltung ins Utopische abdriften kann ...


----------



## Amiga4ever (14. September 2010)

Sooo, isch geb ma auch ma mein Senf dazu... wenn es gestattet ist...
Ich habe zwar die Starcraft 2 Kampanie noch nicht durch, doch das Spiel gefällt mir sehr. Schön finde ich die Interaktionsmöglichkeiten zwischen den Missionen. Dadurch aber, dass die Missionen an sich nicht linear sind, fehlt so bisschen der Bezug zur Story. Des Weiteren sind viele Missionen zeitlich begrenzt (sei es durch richtige Zeit oder durch das zerstören bestimmter Anzahl an objekten), finde ich schade denn ich hätte gerne weiter gespielt obwohl ich eigentlich die Mission abgeschlossen habe, denn oft sind noch bestimmte Items zu holen um die Erfolge einzusacken.
Auch ein paar Standard Missionen (Basisaufbauen -> gegner überrennen) würden gut kommen, aber dafür habe ich red alert 3 oder c&c 3. Das waren aber auch schon die einzigen Kritikpunkte. Alles andere (Atmosphäre, Story, Grafik, Sound) ist Top.


----------



## KaTjoNaK (23. Oktober 2010)

KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> Was bitte heißt denn "durchwischen" in diesem Zusammenhang? @mm78.
> 
> 
> Ich finde es witzig, dass, immer sobald ein Spiel von einigen Leuten geliebt wird, es automatisch sofort welche gibt, die es hassen. Das ist immer so. Aber wirklich immer.
> Als würden einige Leute aus Prinzip gegen den Strom schwimmen müssen.


Und ich finde es witzig, dass, immer sobald ein 
Spiel von einigen Leuten gehasst wird, es automatisch sofort welche 
gibt, die es lieben. Das ist immer so. Aber wirklich immer.
Als würden einige Leute aus Prinzip mit dem Strom schwimmen müssen.

Erkennst
 du, dass deine Argumentation 1:1 auch anders herum geschrieben werden könnte? Es soll ja
 wirklich Menschen geben, die etwas mögen, was andere nicht mögen. Es 
gibt sogar Menschen, die etwas nicht mögen, was andere mögen, und zwar 
einfach darum, weil sie EINEN ANDEREN GESCHMACK haben.
 Mit "kompromisslos einfach mal dagegen sein" hat das nicht im Entferntesten etwas zu tun. Einfach 
nur Geschmack. Ein Punkt, über den man nicht streiten kann. Leider 
klingst du so, als würdest du trotzdem streiten wollen.

Wenn 
jeder den gleichen (deinen?) Geschmack haben würde, dann wäre das Leben 
so dermaßen eintönig, langweilig, farblos, undifferenziert und 
gleichbleibend, ich würde mir sofort die Kugel geben wollen...

Dein
 Statement klingt wirklich so, als würdest du keine Toleranz gegenüber Leuten
 haben, die die Meinung der Breiten Masse nicht teilen. 

Ich mag 
Starcraft 2 nicht so gern. Es ist mir nicht innovativ genug und die Grafik ist wahrhaft bescheiden. Sage ich das aus Prinzip, nur weil ich absichtlich einfach mal einen Gegenpol zu allen Befürwortern schaffen will? Nein, es ist einfach nicht
 mein Geschmack. Jeder hat das Recht, etwas zu lieben und es auch so 
auszusprechen und entsprechend zu argumentieren. Tun ja auch verdammt viele. Und die Hasser 
dürfen das etwa nicht? Das wäre ja wohl kaum ein ausgeglichenes 
Verhältnis...

Man kann es nie allen recht machen, jedoch steckt da kein "prinzipiell einfach mal was anderes sagen" dahinter, sondern einfach nur........
Geschmack...


----------



## PatrickZaunrieth (23. Juli 2011)

DAS beste strategie spiel aller zeiten und ich freue mich schon auf heart of the swarm und legacy of the void SC2 4 ever <3


----------

